# North Korea



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Alright I'll say it, if Trump were to negotiate a deal with NK... it would put him up there in the pantheon.  Yeah Obama got Iran to give up the nukes, but with Israel throwing up the gang signs, we had leverage to negotiate.   

Not to be pessimistic...  but what's Trumps leverage in this deal with NK?  Give up nukes or we'll go to nuclear war with you?  All Trump can do is give away the farm to make a deal.  Hmmm


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Alright I'll say it, if Trump were to negotiate a deal with NK... it would put him up there in the pantheon.  Yeah Obama got Iran to give up the nukes, but with Israel throwing up the gang signs, we had leverage to negotiate.
> 
> Not to be pessimistic...  but what's Trumps leverage in this deal with NK?  Give up nukes or we'll go to nuclear war with you?  All Trump can do is give away the farm to make a deal.  Hmmm


"The Great Negotiator" label doesn't have much to back it. A deal would be great but Trump has already given Kim Jong-un what he wants, legitimacy, a seat at the table, equal standing. There is no one left with any prior experience to negotiate. I say it won't even happen, Trump will be informed of the relevancy he has given Kim and the no-win situation it would be to meet . . . Nixon/China this is not.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The Great Negotiator" label doesn't have much to back it. A deal would be great but Trump has already given Kim Jong-un what he wants, legitimacy, a seat at the table, equal standing. There is no one left with any prior experience to negotiate. I say it won't even happen, Trump will be informed of the relevancy he has given Kim and the no-win situation it would be to talk . . . Nixon/China this is not.


Well from axing Obamacare to Tax Cuts all I've seen is send me anything and I'll sign it.  Guess maybe this time things will be different, but I do believe it's fair to wonder.


----------



## espola (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Alright I'll say it, if Trump were to negotiate a deal with NK... it would put him up there in the pantheon.  Yeah Obama got Iran to give up the nukes, but with Israel throwing up the gang signs, we had leverage to negotiate.
> 
> Not to be pessimistic...  but what's Trumps leverage in this deal with NK?  Give up nukes or we'll go to nuclear war with you?  All Trump can do is give away the farm to make a deal.  Hmmm


Nixon went to China.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well from axing Obamacare to Tax Cuts all I've seen is send me anything and I'll sign it.  Guess maybe this time things will be different, but I do believe it's fair to wonder.


Trump just wants to be loved, even if only by a minority as long as it is passionate. He's a salesman from a small boutique family business and isn't up on what happens outside that bubble.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Nixon went to China.


Good point.  There are a lot of parallels to be drawn.  
I might quibble that Trump is no Nixon.  But we'll see.  He is crafty...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Good point.  There are a lot of parallels to be drawn.
> I might quibble that Trump is no Nixon.  But we'll see.  He is crafty...


You girls just can't help yourselves, just wait, if he gets this done you are burnt toast in 2018 and again in 2020.
When all is said and done, at least he isn't Hillary.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Nixon went to China.


Still goes down as a great foreign policy move for America.
Nixon was a big government liberal, but the China policy was a great achievement.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 10, 2018)

President Trump would be wise to understand the history of North Korean negotiations.  Just because they sign a treaty/agreement doesn't mean that they will adhere to hit. Remember the Munich Agreement?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Still goes down as a great foreign policy move for America.
> Nixon was a big government liberal, but the China policy was a great achievement.


Nixon had a plan, of sorts.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2018)

espola said:


> Nixon went to China.


*So did Clinton in 1998 ....that's why all our manufacturing and Military technology*
*ended up there......*

*Trump isn't Nixon....*
*Trump isn't Clinton....*

*Hillary is pissed she was " let go " ( FIRED ) from the Watergate Inquiry.....*
*Just ask Jerry Ziefman.....*
*She stole documents and that set the tone for the rest of her Criminal Career.*
*While Bill was coking it up and paying Arkansas Hookers she was busy stealing*
*and compiling FBI files on anyone and everyone she might come across on her*
*way up the ladder to a potential Presidential campaign.....Oh and eliminating !*
*Just ask anyone who has relatives who died of " Arkancide " !*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You girls just can't help yourselves, just wait, if he gets this done you are burnt toast in 2018 and again in 2020.
> When all is said and done, at least he isn't Hillary.


I don't know... hard to imagine Hillary putting two trillion on credit cards so she could pay for tax cuts for her friends.  And then following it up by starting a trade war.  

But honestly we could argue all day about whose worse Trump or Hillary.  Thing is only one of them is in office and so far, as our debate about whose worse alludes, he's sucking at the job.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> President Trump would be wise to understand the history of North Korean negotiations.  Just because they sign a treaty/agreement doesn't mean that they will adhere to hit. Remember the Munich Agreement?


Yea... someone who not ago was threatening to blow up American cities and a long track record of duplicity, out of the blue wants to sit down and talk about giving up their most powerful weapon to their sworn enemies.  

Sorta feels like one of those situations where we'll look back and say there were a lot of warning signs...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... hard to imagine Hillary putting two trillion on credit cards so she could pay for tax cuts for her friends.  And then following it up by starting a trade war.
> 
> But honestly we could argue all day about whose worse Trump or Hillary.  Thing is only one of them is in office and so far, as our debate about whose worse alludes, he's sucking at the job.


Your partisan hate iz blinding your dumb ass.
You really need to start paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea... someone who not ago was threatening to blow up American cities and a long track record of duplicity, out of the blue wants to sit down and talk about giving up their most powerful weapon to their sworn enemies.
> 
> Sorta feels like one of those situations where we'll look back and say there were a lot of warning signs...


Cut it out.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your partisan hate iz blinding your dumb ass.
> You really need to start paying attention.


Funny how none of you guys ever actually try and say Trump is doing a good job.  You'll almost say it sometimes. 

All I'm going to say, is if you can't start finding some good stuff to say about Trump, I'm not sure how long the "he's better then anybody the Democrats are going to find" argument is going to keep treading water? 

He's sucking.  I know it.. and based on the fact that none of his supporters on here have really even tried to argue differently... I'm going to go ahead and say you all know it too.  You might be a diehard Brokeback, but my read is your going Roy Moore on us again (with your unwavering support of all thing nutter), and are misinterpreting the landscape.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... hard to imagine Hillary putting two trillion on credit cards so she could pay for tax cuts for her friends.  And then following it up by starting a trade war.
> 
> But honestly we could argue all day about whose worse Trump or Hillary.  Thing is only one of them is in office and so far, as our debate about whose worse alludes, he's sucking at the job.


Didn't you watch his speech last night? The ones back checkers immediately likened to a used car salesman trying to sell a car that doesn't exist? He said he is doing a great job, the world is still turning because of him and that the South Korean diplomats thanked him for such a successful Olympics (one he claimed was a sold out smash success, I guess he knows none of his base would have watched and seen all the empty seats). The speech where he once again claimed, "I and I alone", he is the great savior of the modern world just ask him.


tenacious said:


> Yea... someone who not ago was threatening to blow up American cities and a long track record of duplicity, out of the blue wants to sit down and talk about giving up their most powerful weapon to their sworn enemies.
> 
> Sorta feels like one of those situations where we'll look back and say there were a lot of warning signs...


I have the feeling the part of last nights Trump speech where he gushes about all his accomplishments vis-a-vis Kim Jong-un and North Korea as if that had already happened may come back to haunt him when they yet again pull the football back on him and all laugh. If he pulls it off that would be great, odds are he ends up once again looking like a bombastic fool with egg on his face or maybe a bit of Gyran Jjim.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Funny how none of you guys ever actually try and say Trump is doing a good job.  You'll almost say it sometimes.
> 
> All I'm going to say, is if you can't start finding some good stuff to say about Trump, I'm not sure how long the "he's better then anybody the Democrats are going to find" argument is going to keep treading water?
> 
> He's sucking.  I know it.. and based on the fact that none of his supporters on here have really even tried to argue differently... I'm going to go ahead and say you all know it too.  You might be a diehard Brokeback, but my read is your going Roy Moore on us again (with your unwavering support of all thing nutter), and are misinterpreting the landscape.


Trump is doing a great job.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is doing a great job.


Idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is doing a great job.


Word is his handicap has come down and he doesn't have to cheat as much or take as many uncounted mulligans . . . if he gets re-elected he may just get his number down to single digits for reals!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Word is his handicap has come down and he doesn't have to cheat as much or take as many uncounted mulligans . . . if he gets re-elected he may just get his number down to single digits for reals!


Trump is the right man for our current situation, he pisses me off at times, but he is the President I have witnessed. By far.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is the right man for our current situation, he pisses me off at times, but he is the President I have witnessed. By far.


You mean the situation of his own making? He has dealt with very little outside of that scope.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea... someone who not ago was threatening to blow up American cities and a long track record of duplicity, out of the blue wants to sit down and talk about giving up their most powerful weapon to their sworn enemies.
> 
> Sorta feels like one of those situations where we'll look back and say there were a lot of warning signs...


Hopefully the warning signs are more like caution signs. But previous administrations have been duped by NK regimes before so President Trump should prepare for that. Trust, but verify.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Idiot.


*Thief.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 28, 2018)

So far it looks like the two Koreas are playing nice. Maybe there is hope..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So far it looks like the two Koreas are playing nice. Maybe there is hope..


It does seem a bit different this time.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Obviously at this point it's all pie in the sky til we verify they've de-nuked... and assuming Trump doesn't give away the farm.  

That said, this is starting to feel like a big deal.  Getting NK to abandon their nukes would be an amazing feat of international statesmanship.  Especially for a guy who came in on an America First populous platform.  lol  Trump...     whoda thunk. 





> *President Donald Trump should be awarded Nobel Peace Prize, South Korean leader says*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2018/04/30/trump-nobel-peace-prize-south-korean-leader-moon/564183002/
> 
> President Trump should receive the Nobel Peace Prize if anyone gets the award for the denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula, South Korean President Moon Jae-in said Monday.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Obviously at this point it's all pie in the sky til we verify they've de-nuked... and assuming Trump doesn't give away the farm.
> 
> That said, this is starting to feel like a big deal.  Getting NK to abandon their nukes would be an amazing feat of international statesmanship.  Especially for a guy who came in on an America First populous platform.  lol  Trump...     whoda thunk.


Obama was the first.


----------



## tenacious (Apr 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama was the first.


Not sure I follow?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 30, 2018)

Hope & Change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I follow?


Populist, anti-American populist.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Obviously at this point it's all pie in the sky til we verify they've de-nuked... *and assuming Trump doesn't give away the farm.  *
> 
> That said, this is starting to feel like a big deal.  Getting NK to abandon their nukes would be an amazing feat of international statesmanship.  Especially for a guy who came in on an America First populous platform.  lol  Trump...     whoda thunk.



*Where has the President stated he would give them ANYTHING !*

*lol.....Mr "Turd ".....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Populist, anti-American populist.


So you make that judgement determined on what factors?


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you make that judgement determined on what factors?



*Facts.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Seems Lucy (Kim Jong Un) is still holding the ball as Charlie Brown (Donald J Trump) is flat on his back . . . or is it cat (Kim) and mouse (The Donald)? One positive for Republicans, Trump is making some embarrassing moments from the past (“Trees cause more pollution than automobiles do", "No new taxes", "Mission Accomplished" etc.) look rather docile and those presidents all move up a notch in the eyes of those who understand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems Lucy (Kim Jong Un) is still holding the ball as Charlie Brown (Donald J Trump) is flat on his back . . . or is it cat (Kim) and mouse (The Donald)? One positive for Republicans, Trump is making some embarrassing moments from the past (“Trees cause more pollution than automobiles do", "No new taxes", "Mission Accomplished" etc.) look rather docile and those presidents all move up a notch in the eyes of those who understand.


*Trump Is Rapidly Reshaping the Judiciary. Here’s How ...*
https://*www.nytimes.com*/2017/11/11/us/politics/*trump*-judiciary...
Nov 11, 2017 · *Trump* Is Rapidly Reshaping the Judiciary. ... *Trump* has already *appointed* eight ... to

Trump has hired more judges in the first 2 years than any other president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems Lucy (Kim Jong Un) is still holding the ball as Charlie Brown (Donald J Trump) is flat on his back . . . or is it cat (Kim) and mouse (The Donald)? One positive for Republicans, Trump is making some embarrassing moments from the past (“Trees cause more pollution than automobiles do", "No new taxes", "Mission Accomplished" etc.) look rather docile and those presidents all move up a notch in the eyes of those who understand.


Does that include you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does that include you?


Obvi.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obvi.


I love smart guys, but I am glad I am not one.


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love smart guys, but I am glad I am not one.


Yea I totally agree Joe... life must be sooo much better being the resident far right nutter troll.  Who wants brains when you can offend and alienate people.  he ha he ha


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you make that judgement determined on what factors?


Come on Husker... his points don't work if you ask questions or try to make sense of it all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea I totally agree Joe... life must be sooo much better being the resident far right nutter troll.  Who wants brains when you can offend and alienate people.  he ha he ha


See what I mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Come on Husker... his points don't work if you ask questions or try to make sense of it all.


You make sense?
You people.just don't like sheriff Joes truth. You have been coddled too long. Man up ladies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You make sense?


It's a byproduct that comes from logic and facts . . . you don't seem to have a grasp of either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a byproduct that comes from logic and facts . . . you don't seem to have a grasp of either.


Your logic and facts are just a bit different than mine, and yours are wrong, all of the time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your logic and facts are just a bit different than mine, and yours are wrong, all of the time.


Yes, of course, "Fake news". I base mine on personal experience, what I see in the world, not what I am told. Yours are a product of gang mentality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, of course, "Fake news". I base mine on personal experience, what I see in the world, not what I am told. Yours are a product of gang mentality.


Sigmund Freud's crowd behavior theory primarily consists of the idea that becoming a member of a crowd serves to unlock the unconscious mind. This occurs because the super-ego, or moral center of consciousness, is displaced by the larger crowd, to be replaced by a charismatic crowd leader. McDougall argues similarly to Freud, saying that simplistic emotions are widespread, and complex emotions are rarer. In a crowd, the overall shared emotional experience reverts to the least common denominator (LCD), leading to primitive levels of emotional expression.[1] This organizational structure is that of the "primal horde" – pre-civilized society - and Freud states that one must rebel against the leader (re-instate the individual morality) in order to escape from it.[1] Moscovici expanded on this idea, discussing how dictators such as Mao Zedong and Joseph Stalin have used mass psychology to place themselves in this "horde leader" position.[10]

Theodor Adorno criticized the belief in a spontaneity of the masses: according to him, the masses were an artificial product of "administrated" modern life. The Ego of the bourgeois subject dissolved itself, giving way to the Id and the "de-psychologized" subject. Furthermore, Adorno stated the bond linking the masses to the leader through the spectacle is feigned:

"When the leaders become conscious of mass psychology and take it into their own hands, it ceases to exist in a certain sense. ... Just as little as people believe in the depth of their hearts that the Jews are the devil, do they completely believe in their leader. They do not really identify themselves with him but act this identification, perform their own enthusiasm, and thus participate in their leader's performance. ... It is probably the suspicion of this fictitiousness of their own 'group psychology' which makes fascist crowds so merciless and unapproachable. If they would stop to reason for a second, the whole performance would go to pieces, and they would be left to panic."[15]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sigmund Freud's crowd behavior theory primarily consists of the idea that becoming a member of a crowd serves to unlock the unconscious mind. This occurs because the super-ego, or moral center of consciousness, is displaced by the larger crowd, to be replaced by a charismatic crowd leader. McDougall argues similarly to Freud, saying that simplistic emotions are widespread, and complex emotions are rarer. In a crowd, the overall shared emotional experience reverts to the least common denominator (LCD), leading to primitive levels of emotional expression.[1] This organizational structure is that of the "primal horde" – pre-civilized society - and Freud states that one must rebel against the leader (re-instate the individual morality) in order to escape from it.[1] Moscovici expanded on this idea, discussing how dictators such as Mao Zedong and Joseph Stalin have used mass psychology to place themselves in this "horde leader" position.[10]
> 
> Theodor Adorno criticized the belief in a spontaneity of the masses: according to him, the masses were an artificial product of "administrated" modern life. The Ego of the bourgeois subject dissolved itself, giving way to the Id and the "de-psychologized" subject. Furthermore, Adorno stated the bond linking the masses to the leader through the spectacle is feigned:
> 
> "When the leaders become conscious of mass psychology and take it into their own hands, it ceases to exist in a certain sense. ... Just as little as people believe in the depth of their hearts that the Jews are the devil, do they completely believe in their leader. They do not really identify themselves with him but act this identification, perform their own enthusiasm, and thus participate in their leader's performance. ... It is probably the suspicion of this fictitiousness of their own 'group psychology' which makes fascist crowds so merciless and unapproachable. If they would stop to reason for a second, the whole performance would go to pieces, and they would be left to panic."[15]


What does this say about the protesting leftists?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does this say about the protesting leftists?


The same.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Come on Husker... his points don't work if you ask questions or try to make sense of it all.


*How's the Classes going, looks like you let the dog eat your homework on a daily basis....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

The Pentagon said Wednesday it has withdrawn an invitation for China to participate in a multinational naval exercise the U.S. is hosting this summer, a sign of fresh tension between Pacific powers.

The move comes amid high-stakes maneuvering over North Korea's nuclear program, which is scheduled to be the subject of a meeting in June between President Donald Trump and the North's leader, Kim Jong Un. Trump on Tuesday said he suspected that the North's recent talk of scrapping the summit could reflect influence from Chinese President Xi Jinping, who recently met with Kim.

Washington also is engaged in a trade dispute with China over U.S. complaints about market access and technology policy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Pentagon said Wednesday it has withdrawn an invitation for China to participate in a multinational naval exercise the U.S. is hosting this summer, a sign of fresh tension between Pacific powers.
> 
> The move comes amid high-stakes maneuvering over North Korea's nuclear program, which is scheduled to be the subject of a meeting in June between President Donald Trump and the North's leader, Kim Jong Un. Trump on Tuesday said he suspected that the North's recent talk of scrapping the summit could reflect influence from Chinese President Xi Jinping, who recently met with Kim.
> 
> Washington also is engaged in a trade dispute with China over U.S. complaints about market access and technology policy.


You're not Magoo, let's cite your source duck...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Pentagon said Wednesday it has withdrawn an invitation for China to participate in a multinational naval exercise the U.S. is hosting this summer, a sign of fresh tension between Pacific powers.
> 
> The move comes amid high-stakes maneuvering over North Korea's nuclear program, which is scheduled to be the subject of a meeting in June between President Donald Trump and the North's leader, Kim Jong Un. Trump on Tuesday said he suspected that the North's recent talk of scrapping the summit could reflect influence from Chinese President Xi Jinping, who recently met with Kim.
> 
> Washington also is engaged in a trade dispute with China over U.S. complaints about market access and technology policy.


Never trust a commie, especially when they wear pajamas during the day.
You never know what a chinaman is thinking.


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

So any word on when and if (?) Trump is going to meet with NK leaders (?) in Singapore?  
Seems to me at this point both Trump and Kim have too much on the line not too meet.  After that... it boggles the mind to try and even imagine what a deal would look like?  I mean at the very least NK, China and the US all have to be satisfied.  Knowing that, let's just pretend Kim looks across the table and says what do you want.  I don't even know exactly what to ask for.  North Korea has to give up their nukes I guess would be my opening line...
Seems like a pun to bring up Nixon, if nothing else as an American I hold out hope for ping pong diplomacy to opens doors that we don't yet know exist yet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So any word on when and if (?) Trump is going to meet with NK leaders (?) in Singapore?
> Seems to me at this point both Trump and Kim have too much on the line not too meet.  After that... it boggles the mind to try and even imagine what a deal would look like?  I mean at the very least NK, China and the US all have to be satisfied.  Knowing that, let's just pretend Kim looks across the table and says what do you want.  I don't even know exactly what to ask for.  North Korea has to give up their nukes I guess would be my opening line...
> Seems like a pun to bring up Nixon, if nothing else as an American I hold out hope for ping pong diplomacy to opens doors that we don't yet know exist yet.


Too bad we are all out of terrorists and pallets of cash to trade.


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too bad we are all out of terrorists and pallets of cash to trade.


Not sure I follow?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I follow?


You don't recall Obama trading for 1 hostage?


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don't recall Obama trading for 1 hostage?


Again... I there were 11 or more hostages released from NK during the Obama years.  If there's one of them you'd like to talk about in particular then maybe you can direct us too them, because there's too many of them for me to be able to just know the stories off the top of my head.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... I there were 11 or more hostages released from NK during the Obama years.  If there's one of them you'd like to talk about in particular then maybe you can direct us too them, because there's too many of them for me to be able to just know the stories off the top of my head.


Nutters have been conditioned to react to select stimuli, usually a single word or short catch-phrase. This conditioning informs them, in unison, as to their opinion and expected reaction in coordination with the rest of the sect. They are surprised when others can't immediately decipher the code.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Again... I there were 11 or more hostages released from NK during the Obama years.  If there's one of them you'd like to talk about in particular then maybe you can direct us too them, because there's too many of them for me to be able to just know the stories off the top of my head.


*Bowe Bergdahl Trade: Afghan Government Protests U.S. Deal ...*
https://*www.huffingtonpost.com*/2014/06/02/bowe-*bergdahl-trade*...
Jun 02, 2014 · Bowe *Bergdahl Trade*: Afghan Government Protests U.S. Deal To Exchange POW For Taliban Prisoners


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Bowe Bergdahl Trade: Afghan Government Protests U.S. Deal ...*
> https://*www.huffingtonpost.com*/2014/06/02/bowe-*bergdahl-trade*...
> Jun 02, 2014 · Bowe *Bergdahl Trade*: Afghan Government Protests U.S. Deal To Exchange POW For Taliban Prisoners


Bowe Bergdahl, the crazy guy from Oregon or Idaho or whatever it is?  Lol.  Let me just say if it was my kid being held hostage that I'd be very thankful Obama didn't think about what his political enemies would say, and he brought the kid home.  Agree with him or not, Obama made the difficult calls even when it was tough politically; and if anything I respect him for that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bowe Bergdahl, the crazy guy from Oregon or Idaho or whatever it is?  Lol.  Let me just say if it was my kid being held hostage that I'd be very thankful Obama didn't think about what his political enemies would say, and he brought the kid home.  Agree with him or not, Obama made the difficult calls even when it was tough politically; and if anything I respect him for that.


This is a parody, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is a parody, right?


No, you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are.


I know you are but what am I?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you are.


Parody, not parrot dumb ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bowe Bergdahl, the crazy guy from Oregon or Idaho or whatever it is?  Lol.  Let me just say if it was my kid being held hostage that I'd be very thankful Obama didn't think about what his political enemies would say, and he brought the kid home.  Agree with him or not, Obama made the difficult calls even when it was tough politically; and if anything I respect him for that.


Oh man, you are more fucked up than I thought and that's fucked up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oh man, you are more fucked up than I thought and that's fucked up.


He's yank'n our chain.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2018)

No deal, check
No summit, check 
Sanctions lessened, check
Nuclear annihilation threat, check


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bowe Bergdahl, the crazy guy from Oregon or Idaho or whatever it is?  Lol.  Let me just say if it was my kid being held hostage that I'd be very thankful Obama didn't think about what his political enemies would say, and he brought the kid home.  Agree with him or not, Obama made the difficult calls even when it was tough politically; and if anything I respect him for that.



*If any of my offspring did something like that......They'd Rot in HELL....And that's the TRUTH !
I DO NOT raise Traitors !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *If any of my offspring did something like that......They'd Rot in HELL....And that's the TRUTH !
> I DO NOT raise Traitors !*


Like Manafort? Flynn? Page? Trump?


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Manafort? Flynn? Page? Trump?


*That's why you are called " The Rodent "....*
*Simple Minded Stupidity fits you well.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *That's why you are called " The Rodent "....*
> *Simple Minded Stupidity fits you well.*


Indicted, plea bargain, insane and on deck . . . cooperating witnesses and truck load of rats. Good luck with all that Mr. Lovelace.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Manafort? Flynn? Page? Trump?


What did they do?


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indicted, plea bargain, insane and on deck . . . cooperating witnesses and truck load of rats. Good luck with all that Mr. Lovelace.


*You are the " Rodent "and the Rat's have been circling your existence.....*
*Let go of the past and accept the TRUTH.*


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did they do?


Not sure what exactly they did as I haven't been following their criminal trial/pre-trials to closely.   But I do know that all of them are looking at jail time.  So whatever it was they did, seems like prosecuters think it was criminal...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what exactly they did as I haven't been following their criminal trial/pre-trials to closely.   But I do know that all of them are looking at jail time.  So whatever it was they did, seems like prosecuters think it was criminal...


" . . . seems like prosecutors think it was criminal" . . . and despite what is bandied about in here that is the important part. It's hilarious how these Trump jumpers in here, and elsewhere, attempt to set themselves up as some kinds of authorities or arbitrators in defense of their high master. We can infer Trump is possible guilty (he screams that out everyday in his actions) and the others can insist complete innocence (or lack of caring otherwise) and the only thing that matters is what this does to America going forward . . . and Muellers report and what the DOJ/Congress does with that information. (and nothing the nutters make up about anyone else matters)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . seems like prosecutors think it was criminal" . . . and despite what is bandied about in here that is the important part. It's hilarious how these Trump jumpers in here, and elsewhere, attempt to set themselves up as some kinds of authorities or arbitrators in defense of their high master. We can infer Trump is possible guilty (he screams that out everyday in his actions) and the others can insist complete innocence (or lack of caring otherwise) and the only thing that matters is what this does to America going forward . . . and Muellers report and what the DOJ/Congress does with that information. (and nothing the nutters make up about anyone else matters)


I know what I am talking about, what you say doesn't matter because I don't care.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

KIM AND MOON BACK AT IT
 
https://www.wsj.com/articles/kim-jong-un-south-koreas-moon-meet-amid-uncertainty-over-u-s-summit-1527334020


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> " . . . seems like prosecutors think it was criminal" . . . and despite what is bandied about in here that is the important part. It's hilarious how these Trump jumpers in here, and elsewhere, attempt to set themselves up as some kinds of authorities or arbitrators in defense of their high master. We can infer Trump is possible guilty (he screams that out everyday in his actions) and the others can insist complete innocence (or lack of caring otherwise) and the only thing that matters is what this does to America going forward . . . and Muellers report and what the DOJ/Congress does with that information. (and nothing the nutters make up about anyone else matters)


Hot Air

Report: FBI agent who interviewed Flynn prepared to testify he appeared forthcoming
16 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://hotair.com/archives/2018/05/25/report-fbi-agent-interviewed-flynn-prepared-testify-appeared-forthcoming/amp/&ved=0ahUKEwj3nfbB-KPbAhWuslkKHRcZBGMQqUMINDAD&usg=AOvVaw1x2dwdpIfkYQGDOzhUminX


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Not sure what exactly they did as I haven't been following their criminal trial/pre-trials to closely.   But I do know that all of them are looking at jail time.  So whatever it was they did, seems like prosecuters think it was criminal...


Yes, whats a few dozen ruined families on the road to railroading a president that you don't like and couldn't beat.
I imagine the charges will be dropped after they find nothing on trump.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Bowe Bergdahl, the crazy guy from Oregon or Idaho or whatever it is?  Lol.  Let me just say if it was my kid being held hostage that I'd be very thankful Obama didn't think about what his political enemies would say, and he brought the kid home.  Agree with him or not, Obama made the difficult calls even when it was tough politically; and if anything I respect him for that.


Is your son in the service?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is your son in the service?


You will just have to come to grip with the fact that some people have better options.


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is your son in the service?


I remember looking at my ancestors sabers up in my grandma's attic in Upstate NY, from back when they served during the Civil War on the side of the Union.  Remember her talking about some of us having fought in the Revolution.  Tell me bubba... how far back does you're families service go?  I mean if we're going to play whose the most American...  

I'll be very disappointed if it begins and ends with you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will just have to come to grip with the fact that some people have better options.


Yes, we know about your windfall.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I remember looking at my ancestors sabers up in my grandma's attic in Upstate NY, from back when they served during the Civil War on the side of the Union.  Remember her talking about some of us having fought in the Revolution.  Tell me bubba... how far back does you're families service go?  I mean if we're going to play whose the most American...
> 
> I'll be very disappointed if it begins and ends with you.


Sounds like it ended with you.


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like it ended with you.


So you're the first in you're family to serve?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So you're the first in you're family to serve?


No


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I remember looking at my ancestors sabers up in my grandma's attic in Upstate NY, from back when they served during the Civil War on the side of the Union.  Remember her talking about some of us having fought in the Revolution.  Tell me bubba... how far back does you're families service go?  I mean if we're going to play whose the most American...
> 
> I'll be very disappointed if it begins and ends with you.


Hopefully disappointment ends with your parents.


----------



## tenacious (May 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hopefully disappointment ends with your parents.


And I can imagine you'd know about disappointed parents Joe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And I can imagine you'd know about disappointed parents Joe...


Imagine that.


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2018)

...



> *Kim Jong Un reportedly cried over North Korea's bad economy, and it could show he's ready to cave to Trump*
> http://www.businessinsider.com/kim-jong-un-reportedly-cried-over-n-korea-economy-before-trump-talks-2018-5?utm_content=buffer5d451&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-politics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will just have to come to grip with the fact that some people have better options.


*Wow....you really are Ignorant and Hateful....*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> And I can imagine you'd know about disappointed parents Joe...


*You live in the gutter and drink the hot n dirty butter.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Wow....you really are Ignorant and Hateful....*


The tolerant left.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Here, from someone nut cases trust:

*Kim Yong-chol, a top North Korean official en route Tuesday to New York for meetings with American officials, stands accused of a litany of terrorist acts and holds a “Specially Designated Person” sanction from the U.S. Treasury, banning U.S. citizens from business with him.*
His alleged involvement in the killing of dozens of South Korean citizens and key cyberattacks against the West led to South Korean conservative politicians’ branding him a “demonic war criminal” and protesting his presence at the PyeongChang Winter Olympics this February.

http://www.breitbart.com/national-security/2018/05/29/diabolical-war-criminal-north-koreas-u-s-envoy-sanctions-terrorism/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

When North Korea sends their people, they’re not sending their best.

Kim Yong-chol, North Korean spymaster and regime insider par excellence, is en route to New York as of Wednesday, scheduled to arrive on a flight from Beijing a little after 2:00 p.m.

Kim (who bears no blood relation to North Korea’s ruling family) had to secure a waiver to make the trip: He’s currently banned from travel to the United States by U.S. sanctions. That ban was slapped on Kim for his role in the Sony hack, but the list of his crimes is much longer.


Kim Yong-chol was previously North Korea’s top spy, as head of the Reconnaissance General Bureau (RGB). That’s an innocuous name for what could be better thought of as the juche KGB (or the "Notorious RGB"). It’s a ruthless organization implicated in spying, cyber warfare, assassinations, and kidnappings. The 72-year-old Kim is also thought to have masterminded the sinking of the Cheonan (an unprovoked attack on a South Korean naval vessel in 2010 that killed 46) and the shelling of a South Korean island that murdered four civilians that same year.



https://www.weeklystandard.com/ethan-epstein/kim-yong-chol-north-koreas-spymaster-is-coming-to-america


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When North Korea sends their people, they’re not sending their best.
> 
> Kim Yong-chol, North Korean spymaster and regime insider par excellence, is en route to New York as of Wednesday, scheduled to arrive on a flight from Beijing a little after 2:00 p.m.
> 
> ...


Are they going to scan that letter for anthrax?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When North Korea sends their people, they’re not sending their best.
> 
> Kim Yong-chol, North Korean spymaster and regime insider par excellence, is en route to New York as of Wednesday, scheduled to arrive on a flight from Beijing a little after 2:00 p.m.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you heard this one, on the way out the door, Obama pardoned a murdering terrorist.

*FLASHBACK: Obama Pardoned Terrorist FALN Leader Oscar Lopez Rivera*
Townhall · 23h


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let me know if you heard this one, on the way out the door, Obama pardoned a murdering terrorist.
> 
> *FLASHBACK: Obama Pardoned Terrorist FALN Leader Oscar Lopez Rivera*
> Townhall · 23h


If you and townmall say it I know it's not as you say it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

Speaking to reporters outside the Oval Office after Gen. Kim’s departure, Mr. Trump described the letter as “very nice” and “very interesting.” He acknowledged a few minutes afterward that he hadn’t yet read the message.

I wonder what information Gen. Kim gleaned from his 2 hour meeting in his White House meeting with Trumpf? Did he get to play with Trumps un-secure cell phone? Was he frisked before he was allowed into the Oval Office? Did he place any bugs? Did Trump give up any highly secret info like he gave the Russians when they visited? Maybe they just watched Fox and Trump kept saying, "See! See how much I'm loved here?"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Speaking to reporters outside the Oval Office after Gen. Kim’s departure, Mr. Trump described the letter as “very nice” and “very interesting.” He acknowledged a few minutes afterward that he hadn’t yet read the message.
> 
> I wonder what information Gen. Kim gleaned from his 2 hour meeting in his White House meeting with Trumpf? Did he get to play with Trumps un-secure cell phone? Was he frisked before he was allowed into the Oval Office? Did he place any bugs? Did Trump give up any highly secret info like he gave the Russians when they visited? Maybe they just watched Fox and Trump kept saying, "See! See how much I'm loved here?"


How's that IPD coming along?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 1, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you and townmall say it I know it's not as you say it is.


Flashback I'ole.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How's that IPD coming along?


Seems you know very little about that psychological designation. Maybe you should have actually read the link I gave you instead of constantly displaying your butt-hurt ignorance . . . I was just trying to help you grow.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you and townmall say it I know it's not as you say it is.


*Until YOUR dog brings home the TRUTH you cannot accept that you're*
*in bed locked in an embrace with the most Vile Criminal Political Party*
*on the face of this Planet. The Democratic Party. If we could help you*
*by directing a Garden Hose with a narrow stinging blast to unlock you*
*I'm sure all on this Forum who care would do so to save your sorry ass !*

*A Hint :*
*Cutting off the constant pressure from your " outside " sources might*
*help reduce the swollen political member that has you coupled with the Wicked !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

Kim wants a really nice wall and we get to pay for it!

For the back-on denuclearization summit in Singapore, North Korean leader Kim Jong Un reportedly wants to stay at a five-star hotel where a night at a presidential suite costs more than $6,000—but doesn’t plan to pay for it.

As a result, American officials planning the summit are trying to work around sanctions that prohibit the U.S. from picking up the bill, or may ask Singapore to pay for Kim’s hospitality at the Fullerton, a neoclassical hotel along the Singapore River, two people with knowledge of the matter told _The Washington Post _on Friday.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/kim-jong-un-wants-hotel-143142740.html


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kim wants a really nice wall and we get to pay for it!
> 
> For the back-on denuclearization summit in Singapore, North Korean leader Kim Jong Un reportedly wants to stay at a five-star hotel where a night at a presidential suite costs more than $6,000—but doesn’t plan to pay for it.
> 
> ...


Looks like Kim, who has had his international travel constrained by various embargoes, sanctions, and financial restrictions, is looking for at least one free vacation trip.  Next up - he will "request" that a USAF VIP plane (AF1 backup maybe?) be provided for his travel.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like Kim, who has had his international travel constrained by various embargoes, sanctions, and financial restrictions, is looking for at least one free vacation trip.  Next up - he will "request" that a USAF VIP plane (AF1 backup maybe?) be provided for his travel.


Will whittle Donny share his hamburger and fries with Lil Kim?


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Will whittle Donny share his hamburger and fries with Lil Kim?



*IG ( Horowitz )  sits down on June 11 th, 2018.*
*Kim ( Little Rocket Man ) sits down on June 12 th, 2018.*
*Democrats heads explode on June 13 th, 2018.*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *IG ( Horowitz )  sits down on June 11 th, 2018.*
> *Kim ( Little Rocket Man ) sits down on June 12 th, 2018.*
> *Democrats heads explode on June 13 th, 2018.*
> 
> ...


I for one can't wait to see how silly Kim makes Trump look, with a lot of help from Trump himself . . . popcorn time!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

"Our allies no longer trust us and our enemies no longer fear us."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I for one can't wait to see how silly Kim makes Trump look, with a lot of help from Trump himself . . . popcorn time!


Partisan, aren't we? Anti-American you are. Rooting against the USA, there is your hypocrisy in all its Glory.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I for one can't wait to see how silly Kim makes Trump look, with a lot of help from Trump himself . . . popcorn time!


I have a better idea.
Why dont you set up  Kim fan club, move to NOKO, and eat your popcorn over there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Partisan, aren't we? Anti-American you are. Rooting against the USA, there is your hypocrisy in all its Glory.


Maybe a little corn in the hypocrisy poop rat just laid on the floor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Partisan, aren't we? Anti-American you are. Rooting against the USA, there is your hypocrisy in all its Glory.


Like Trump you are trying to equate dislike for him personally with dislike of America . . . that only works with nutters, so have at it boys.
America is still here just like it was before and will be. Trump will be gone and his family incognito. The bridges to rebuild will be many but it will get done. 
 . . . and you fools will deny him.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump you are trying to equate dislike for him personally with dislike of America . . . that only works with nutters, so have at it boys.
> America is still here just like it was before and will be. Trump will be gone and his family incognito. The bridges to rebuild will be many but it will get done.
> . . . and you fools will deny him.


Hypocrite much?


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like Trump you are trying to equate dislike for him personally with dislike of America . . . that only works with nutters, so have at it boys.
> America is still here just like it was before and will be. Trump will be gone and his family incognito. The bridges to rebuild will be many but it will get done.
> . . . and you fools will deny him.


The most un-American actors lately are those who take money from foreign governments to corrupt the American election process. How should we characterize those supposedly-loyal Americans who support those traitors?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The most un-American actors lately are those who take money from foreign governments to corrupt the American election process. How should we characterize those supposedly-loyal Americans who support those traitors?


The Clintons arent in office anymore.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Clintons arent in office anymore.


What-aboutism does not make t and his minions less criminal.

People are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> What-aboutism does not make t and his minions less criminal.
> 
> People are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


How much money did Trump take from the Chinese and the Russians?
Laughing is good, and may be considered an answer if its heart felt.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I for one can't wait to see how silly Kim makes Trump look, with a lot of help from Trump himself . . . popcorn time!


*You are a surprisingly ignorant individual....*

*The 30 year old Rotund Idiot is on his knees, there is absolutely NO room*
*for him to bargain. None.*
*His only option is to submit to the demands of the United States. Period.*
*His Nuclear arsenal is no more, go back and look at the News in Oct 2017.*
*This is his swan song, he has nothing to answer with anymore...*
*Don't believe me, go do some research......*
*One false move on his part and his ass is toast and he knows it.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are a surprisingly ignorant individual....*
> 
> *The 30 year old Rotund Idiot is on his knees, there is absolutely NO room*
> *for him to bargain. None.*
> ...


You're still the best.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe a little corn in the hypocrisy poop rat just laid on the floor.


He has been spewing his lies all day long, and his pappa-E too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

espola said:


> The most un-American actors lately are those who take money from foreign governments to corrupt the American election process. How should we characterize those supposedly-loyal Americans who support those traitors?


Comey pardoned her, remember?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has been spewing his lies all day long, and his pappa-E too.


Show me one . . . oh never mind you can't. You are just another low grade wannabe, disgruntled and aggrieved, a victim of the leftist masses.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I for one can't wait to see how silly Kim makes Trump look, with a lot of help from Trump himself . . . popcorn time!


Just like Joe does you daily...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one . . . oh never mind you can't. You are just another low grade wannabe, disgruntled and aggrieved, a victim of the leftist masses.


Duck shit...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one . . . oh never mind you can't. You are just another low grade wannabe, disgruntled and aggrieved, a victim of the leftist masses.


Victim, that's me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Victim, that's me.


More like a disingenuous, lying, intentionally ignorant, victim (and apparently proud of it) for short, that's you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More like a disingenuous, lying, intentionally ignorant, victim (and apparently proud of it) for short, that's you.


Woe, you ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Woe, you ok?


Just don't want you to cut yourself short there little buckaroo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just don't want you to cut yourself short there little buckaroo.


Just more duck shit....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just more duck shit....


You always sound like you are about to break out in tears . . . it'll be ok little man, chin up, forge ahead!


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Victim, that's me.


Have to agree with Husker on this one.  You do seem to live in a constant state of fear and victim-hood Joe.  That's been your sticht in here for as long as I've been reading you're posts.

I'd be happy to point it out more often if you'd like...  although I've stopped because you (and nono) tend to have a melt downs when I've brought it up in the past.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always sound like you are about to break out in tears . . . it'll be ok little man, chin up, forge ahead!


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have to agree with Husker on this one.  You do seem to live in a constant state of fear and victim-hood Joe.  That's been your sticht in here for as long as I've been reading you're posts.
> 
> I'd be happy to point it out more often if you'd like...  although I've stopped because you (and nono) tend to have a melt downs when I've brought it up in the past.


What ever turns you on.
What am I afraid of again?
BTW, this is a meltdown.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me one . . . oh never mind you can't. You are just another low grade wannabe, disgruntled and aggrieved, a victim of the leftist masses.


*A simple instruction directive for Rodent Brain Revival.*

*You can be shown the TRUTH once you insert two well lubricated....yes two *
*well lubricated shoe horns along each side of your poor poor oxygen starved *
*noggin and gently exert outward/upward pressure on the handles to slowly *
*and safely extract that large Union Corn nut housing limited grey matter from *
*your lower rectum where you buried it the evening of Nov 8th, 2017.*

*I'm sure the Forum as will I help you in searching for the TRUTH once your O2 *
*levels reach a safe zone and rational brain functions return....*

*A caring Conservative.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Have to agree with Husker on this one.  You do seem to live in a constant state of fear and victim-hood Joe.  That's been your sticht in here for as long as I've been reading you're posts.
> 
> I'd be happy to point it out more often if you'd like...  although I've stopped because you (and nono) tend to have a melt downs when I've brought it up in the past.


*The same offer is also extended to you Mr Turd, but you have double the problem.*
*Once you get your noodle out of Barry's, you'll need to work on the rectum you*
*went through to reach his......Sorry, but the TRUTH is going to be painful.*


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What ever turns you on.
> What am I afraid of again?
> BTW, this is a meltdown.


Well there's crying because an idea, person or even sports teams came up short and tears were shed.  Think everyone understands that....  
And then there is a grown man crying on the internet about how he needs a wall to protect him from Mexico.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well there's crying because an idea, person or even sports teams came up short and tears were shed.  Think everyone understands that....
> And then there is a grown man crying on the internet about how he needs a wall to protect him from Mexico.


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well there's crying because an idea, person or even sports teams came up short and tears were shed.  Think everyone understands that....
> And then there is a grown man crying on the internet about how he needs a wall to protect him from Mexico.


So you really don't care how many Americans die, do you?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you really don't care how many Americans die, do you?


Are you still claiming outrage at being told you use fear as a tool... and we're going to argue about that?  Or do you want me to take this question seriously and tell you why a wall isn't going to make you safe...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Are you still claiming outrage at being told you use fear as a tool... and we're going to argue about that?  Or do you want me to take this question seriously and tell you why a wall isn't going to make you safe...


Do you not think having a wall will help lower crime/American deaths as well as save us a bunch of cash?
You say fear and I say truth.
Do you think I post what I do to scare you people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Are you still claiming outrage at being told you use fear as a tool... and we're going to argue about that?  Or do you want me to take this question seriously and tell you why a wall isn't going to make you safe...


This is page 15, if you want to see them all just go to the bottom of the page.
 
 
* Americans Killed By Illegal Aliens *
*Police Officer Killed While Chasing Illegal Alien In Stolen Vehicle*
February 25, 2017February 26, 2017 by Dave Gibson

SACRAMENTO, CA (CBS13) — The California Highway Patrol says it has arrested the suspect who an officer was pursuing before a fatal crash on Wednesday. Alberto Quiroz, 26 of Sacramento, … [read more]

*Denver’s ‘Sanctuary Policy’ Set Habitual Drunk Driver Free…Now He Has Killed Someone*
February 23, 2017 by Dave Gibson

DENVER, CO (The Denver Post) – The man accused of killing a young Denver lawyer in an October hit-and-run collision had been deported in 2007 only to return illegally to … [read more]

*Denver’s ‘Sanctuary Policy’ Placed Illegal Alien Back On Streets To Commit Murder*
February 20, 2017 by Dave Gibson

DENVER, CO (Fox News) – One of the suspects accused of killing a man at a Denver light rail station was in custody in Denver and wanted for possible deportation … [read more]

*Drunk Illegal Alien Kills Man In Indiana*
February 17, 2017 by Dave Gibson

INDIANAPOLIS, IN (WTHR) – An Indianapolis woman believed to be in the country illegally is accused of driving drunk this morning and killing a Noblesville man. The crash occurred on … [read more]

*Illegal Alien Stabbed Man To Death In Arkansas*
February 9, 2017 by Dave Gibson

WASHINGTON COUNTY, AR (KFSM) – Washington County man pleaded guilty to first degree murder in connection to a stabbing death at the Scottish Inn in January 2016. Hector Trejo, 18, … [read more]

*Previously Deported Killer Raped Woman In Front Of Her Child*
February 6, 2017 by Dave Gibson

AUSTIN, TX (KHOU) – A man who had been deported in connection to a 1987 Travis County homicide was arrested Thursday on charges he kidnapped and sexually assaulted a woman … [read more]

*Murder: Group Of Illegal Aliens Shot Woman To Death In Washington*
January 26, 2017 by Dave Gibson

EPHRATA, WA (iFiber One News) – Bail was set at $1 million for two men allegedly involved in the killing of Quincy resident Jill Marie Sundberg. Julio Cesar Albarran Varona, … [read more]

*Illegal Alien Charged With Horrific Murder In California*
January 25, 2017 by Dave Gibson

BURNEY, CA (KRCR) – An investigation into the murder David Wick, a gas station attendant in Johnson Park, has led to the arrest of a Burney man. On Thursday, around … [read more]

*Police: Twice-Deported Illegal Alien Murdered Popular Violinist In Her Home*

Post navigation
Older posts
Newer posts
← Previous 1 … 11 12 13 … 15 Next →


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Are you still claiming outrage at being told you use fear as a tool... and we're going to argue about that?  Or do you want me to take this question seriously and tell you why a wall isn't going to make you safe...


Scared now, aren't you.
*Mexican ‘Drug Kingpin’ Nabbed In Huge NYC Fentanyl Bust ...*
*newyork.cbslocal.com*/2018/03/27/fentanyl-*bust*-nyc-francisco-quiroz...
Mar 27, 2018 · An alleged drug trafficker was accused on Tuesday of flooding the New York City area with large quantities of fentanyl *from Mexico* at a time when overdoses related to the powerful *opioid* have skyrocketed.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is page 15, if you want to see them all just go to the bottom of the page.
> 
> 
> * Americans Killed By Illegal Aliens *
> ...


What if I told you more people are going to shoot themselves with their own gun this year, then are going to get murdered by an illegal immigrant?  I mean, if we're going to try and stop senseless violence and killings, it just seems like the problems we need to be addressing clearly isn't illegal immigration.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Scared now, aren't you.
> *Mexican ‘Drug Kingpin’ Nabbed In Huge NYC Fentanyl Bust ...*
> *newyork.cbslocal.com*/2018/03/27/fentanyl-*bust*-nyc-francisco-quiroz...
> Mar 27, 2018 · An alleged drug trafficker was accused on Tuesday of flooding the New York City area with large quantities of fentanyl *from Mexico* at a time when overdoses related to the powerful *opioid* have skyrocketed.


I think if you want to address fentanyl at the source, you need to be looking toward China and not the route the drugs are taking to market.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you really don't care how many Americans die, do you?


The top 10 causes of death are health related, maybe we should put our emphasis on that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

"According to an original analysis of data from the 2010 American Community Survey (ACS) conducted by the authors of this report, roughly 1.6 percent of immigrant males age 18-39 are incarcerated, compared to 3.3 percent of the native-born," the report says. "This disparity in incarceration rates has existed for decades, as evidenced by data from the 1980, 1990, and 2000 decennial censuses. In each of those years, the incarceration rates of the native-born were anywhere from two to five times higher than that of immigrants."

http://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2017/dec/21/lupe-valdez/lupe-valdez-says-unauthorized-immigrants-account-1/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What if I told you more people are going to shoot themselves with their own gun this year, then are going to get murdered by an illegal immigrant?  I mean, if we're going to try and stop senseless violence and killings, it just seems like the problems we need to be addressing clearly isn't illegal immigration.


Are they legal Americans?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What if I told you more people are going to shoot themselves with their own gun this year, then are going to get murdered by an illegal immigrant?  I mean, if we're going to try and stop senseless violence and killings, it just seems like the problems we need to be addressing clearly isn't illegal immigration.


Are they legal Americans? So what you are saying is we have plenty of our own problems, no need to import the world's problems, got it and I agree. Bulid that big beautiful wall, with machine gun turrets please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The top 10 causes of death are health related, maybe we should put our emphasis on that.


Make up your mind. I will stay with stopping illegal immigration.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Make up your mind. I will stay with stopping illegal immigration.


All or nothing? One or the other?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All or nothing? One or the other?


We have no choice, we have to deal with Americans and their problems, but we don't have to deal with illegals if we had that big beautiful wall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "According to an original analysis of data from the 2010 American Community Survey (ACS) conducted by the authors of this report, roughly 1.6 percent of immigrant males age 18-39 are incarcerated, compared to 3.3 percent of the native-born," the report says. "This disparity in incarceration rates has existed for decades, as evidenced by data from the 1980, 1990, and 2000 decennial censuses. In each of those years, the incarceration rates of the native-born were anywhere from two to five times higher than that of immigrants."
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/texas/statements/2017/dec/21/lupe-valdez/lupe-valdez-says-unauthorized-immigrants-account-1/


The ultimate in fake news.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The ultimate in fake news.


Aka, even you have to acknowledge it completely contradicts your BS propaganda, thank you very much.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they legal Americans?


You tell me... 
If you're going to claim illegals are a danger to society then okay let's have that conversation.  As far as I can tell... of all the dangers me and mine are facing, attack by illegals is pretty far down the list.  Both in my personal experience, and according to statistics.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aka, even you have to acknowledge it completely contradicts your BS propaganda, thank you very much.


The same guys who are telling us how dangerous immigrants are, are the same guys who want to hire their friends to build walls to prevent people from running across open expanses of desert.  It's just a Trump money grab that plays on the naivete of conservative voters from the east.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You tell me...
> If you're going to claim illegals are a danger to society then okay let's have that conversation.  As far as I can tell... of all the dangers me and mine are facing, attack by illegals is pretty far down the list.  Both in my personal experience, and according to statistics.


You can't even admit illegals are a danger to our society?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The same guys who are telling us how dangerous immigrants are, are the same guys who want to hire their friends to build walls to prevent people from running across open expanses of desert.  It's just a Trump money grab that plays on the naivete of conservative voters from the east.


Trump money grab, now that's funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aka, even you have to acknowledge it completely contradicts your BS propaganda, thank you very much.


Yeah, right.
How many dead Americans at the hands of illegals is worth the votes the dems get?
This is what it comes down to with you people, party/power above country/citizens. We all see it from 11-8-16, whatever it take to take down an elected president because you are all a bunch of sore losers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aka, even you have to acknowledge it completely contradicts your BS propaganda, thank you very much.


We asked Odell to share the source and significance of the 11.1 million figure offered by Valdez toward reaching her conclusion that less than 2 percent of Texas crimes from 2011-15 could be attributed to unauthorized residents. We didn’t hear back on that.
Oops, maybe you shouldn't E-read.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't even admit illegals are a danger to our society?


As compared to what?  Falling in the bathtub.... well more people are going to die falling in their bathtubs then get killed by illegal immigrants.  More kids are going to drowned in backyard swimming pools.  Millions more are going to die from cancer and diabetes.

There is no beef to this issue beyond don't you think...  can't you admit... aren't you afraid.
Except sorta like the boogie man, when you go looking under the bed you find your fears are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds like two peas in a pod:

The only way Kim might beat Trump, according to Bolling? "Unless [Kim's] keeping his own score…and cheating."

While Kim's father Kim Jong Il famously (allegedly) shot a round of 38-under 34 during his golf debut, the current North Korean leader's golf experience has been covered in less detail, although a GOLF.com report from Pyongyang did reveal that Kim has been credited with designing a miniature golf course in the North Korean capital.

http://www.golf.com/tour-news/2018/06/07/president-trump-considering-golf-kim-jong-un

LPGA legend Suzann Pettersen is fond of the sitting U.S. president. But she's not so sure about his handicap.

In an interview with Norwegian newspaper Verdens Gang, Pettersen detailed the many sides to her relationship with President Trump, whom she has known on and off the golf course for over a decade.

"He cheats like hell," the 15-time LPGA Tour winner said. "So I don't quite know how he is in business. They say that if you cheat at golf, you cheat at business." Pettersen also said the president must pay his caddies well, as drives that are headed for the woods always ends up back in the fairway. She also mentioned his fondness for gimmes.

http://www.golf.com/tour-news/2018/01/30/president-trump-cheats-hell-golf-course-according-suzann-pettersen


----------



## Booter (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sounds like two peas in a pod:
> 
> The only way Kim might beat Trump, according to Bolling? "Unless [Kim's] keeping his own score…and cheating."
> 
> ...


Clearly Trump does not play Golf.  He might be out there with funny clothes on and with clubs hitting a ball around  - but he isn't playing Golf.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Booter said:


> Clearly Trump does not play Golf.  He might be out there with funny clothes on and with clubs hitting a ball around  - but he isn't playing Golf.


He has a solid double digit handicapper swing (14 or higher) yet claims to play to a low single digit number. Of course, one would think, that with the amount of rounds he's been able to play since being freed up from the day to business grind he would be improving, but he's not the type to put in the range time to get better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He has a solid double digit handicapper swing (14 or higher) yet claims to play to a low single digit number.


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who cares?


Booter . . . and anyone concerned about Trump's integrity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Booter . . . and anyone concerned about Trump's integrity.


It's Booty.
Where does your newly found concern come from?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's Booty.
> Where does your newly found concern come from?


Your fetishes aside . . . here's a passable golf swing, and in heels!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's Booty.
> Where does your newly found concern come from?


Concern for Trump's integrity? He has none.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

tenacious said:


> As compared to what?  Falling in the bathtub.... well more people are going to die falling in their bathtubs then get killed by illegal immigrants.  More kids are going to drowned in backyard swimming pools.  Millions more are going to die from cancer and diabetes.
> 
> There is no beef to this issue beyond don't you think...  can't you admit... aren't you afraid.
> Except sorta like the boogie man, when you go looking under the bed you find your fears are greatly exaggerated.


*You are a very scared little individual.....*

*You're afraid of :*
*Bathtubs.*
*Backyards*
*Swimming *
*Pools*
*Cancer*
*Diabetes*
*Falling*
*Dying*
*Drowning*
*Illegals*
*Immigrants*
*Beds*

*But the worst part is you still wet yourself over the " Boogie Man "....*

*That's Sad....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your fetishes aside . . . here's a passable golf swing, and in heels!


*Yep.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Concern for Trump's integrity? He has none.


Who did you vote for the last 3 pres elections?


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did you vote for the last 3 pres elections?



*Rodent's response :*

*1.  Dem*
*2. Dumb*
*3. Democrats*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who did you vote for the last 3 pres elections?


Trump is by far the best President I have seen in my lifetime to this point.
He could still screw the pooch, but so far, everyone else is in the rear view.

..this includes the beloved Ronaldus Magnus.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is by far the best President I have seen in my lifetime to this point.
> He could still screw the pooch, but so far, everyone else is in the rear view.
> 
> ..this includes the beloved Ronaldus Magnus.


People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


Yeah, I heard you the first time, granny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is by far the best President I have seen in my lifetime to this point.
> He could still screw the pooch, but so far, everyone else is in the rear view.
> 
> ..this includes the beloved Ronaldus Magnus.


I've asked before, crickets, so will ask again, why? Why is he the best? just a "feeling"? Is this simply based on an emotional response?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I've asked before, crickets, so will ask again, why? Why is he the best? just a "feeling"? Is this simply based on an emotional response?


I like his hair.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like his hair.


HMMM, telling, you like his hair and claim your hair to be so magnificent . . . tends to make one assume  . . .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> HMMM, telling, you like his hair and claim your hair to be so magnificent . . . tends to make one assume  . . .


Its subjective, but he wears it like a gangsta.
MAGA.
I think Kim Jong is gonna go orange soon.
You heard it here first.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its subjective, but he wears it like a gangsta.
> MAGA.
> I think Kim Jong is gonna go orange soon.
> You heard it here first.


I think Trump will play hard to get.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Trump says the North Korea talks will be a "One time shot" and he will know within "minutes" if the meeting will be successful  . . . talk about hedging ones bet. 

http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/c1284e06-6bf8-11e8-ba52-c06ca07bff95/


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you for the rest of your life.


*Ummm.....No they won't.*
*They will be laughing at YOU.*
*You and yours have Blood and Mud on your*
*hands forever.....You cannot HIDE the TRUTH !*


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump says the North Korea talks will be a "One time shot" and he will know within "minutes" if the meeting will be successful  . . . talk about hedging ones bet.
> 
> http://myconnection.cox.com/article/trending/c1284e06-6bf8-11e8-ba52-c06ca07bff95/


*Kim is putty in the POTUS's hands....*
*He's at rock bottom. No where to go but up !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Kim is putty in the POTUS's hands....*
> *He's at rock bottom. No where to go but up !*


Keep believing little man, keep believing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep believing little man, keep believing.


To be honest, Im worried about this trip to Singapore.
This is dangerous for Trump and I hope the security is up to the task.
If something were to happen to him over there it would turn the world upside down.
There are forces in this world that would love that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To be honest, Im worried about this trip to Singapore.
> This is dangerous for Trump and I hope the security is up to the task.
> If something were to happen to him over there it would turn the world upside down.
> There are forces in this world that would love that.


I though about that as well, but the security will take care of things.


----------



## nononono (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep believing little man, keep believing.



*Projecting again I see....*
*Rodent .....*
*It's Ok  that your shoe size is 8.5..*
*It's Ok that your hand span is only 6.8 "....*
*It's Ok that you and Kim Un have Asian " Tools "....*

*You'll be Ok.....even Yosemite Sam got attention..... *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Projecting again I see....*
> *Rodent .....*
> *It's Ok  that your shoe size is 8.5..*
> *It's Ok that your hand span is only 6.8 "....*
> ...


Fantasize much there Chester?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fantasize much there Chester?


Not a good look.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> To be honest, Im worried about this trip to Singapore.
> This is dangerous for Trump and I hope the security is up to the task.
> If something were to happen to him over there it would turn the world upside down.
> There are forces in this world that would love that.


Paranoid about our intel, military and secret service capabilities? I wonder who put that idea in your head? He's the one who put's his life in their hands 24/7 knowing that have his back no matter what he says about them.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Paranoid about our intel, military and secret service capabilities? I wonder who put that idea in your head? He's the one who put's his life in their hands 24/7 knowing that have his back no matter what he says about them.


The FBI and CIA used to have my confidence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2018)

*Singapore's harsh laws make for 'secure' summit venue*
Sentosa Island, the resort where the meeting between Trump and Kim will take place, is an appealing venue for the same reasons Singapore itself is, security experts say.
by Francis Whittaker / Jun.09.2018 /
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/singapore-s-harsh-laws-make-secure-summit-venue-n881371


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its subjective, but he wears it like a gangsta.
> MAGA.
> I think Kim Jong is gonna go orange soon.
> You heard it here first.


They are both gangsters . . . and it's Trump that bears the envy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The FBI and CIA used to have my confidence.


Exactly, yet you persist. You know, you just think it's cute to be in the club.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fantasize much there Chester?



*It's Ok that you're a rather diminutive individual.....You'll still be*
*welcomed into the Human Race.....Just stop shootin off your *
*Democratic pop guns in the air.....your pain will go away with*
*acceptance of the TRUTH.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are both gangsters . . . and it's Trump that bears the envy.


Ok Mrs Du, it's time for your prediction on what will be the outcome of tonights meeting, just tonight.


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Singapore's harsh laws make for 'secure' summit venue*
> Sentosa Island, the resort where the meeting between Trump and Kim will take place, is an appealing venue for the same reasons Singapore itself is, security experts say.
> by Francis Whittaker / Jun.09.2018 /
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/singapore-s-harsh-laws-make-secure-summit-venue-n881371


I agree.  When I first heard it was going to take place in Singapore I immediately thought that made sense for both sides from a security stand point. I did a project there a while back and that is one buttoned up society.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> I agree.  When I first heard it was going to take place in Singapore I immediately thought that made sense for both sides from a security stand point. I did a project there a while back and that is one buttoned up society.


Least-fun place we visited on our 74-75 Westpac.  The highlight was a meal in a restaurant where no one spoke English.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

espola said:


> Least-fun place we visited on our 74-75 Westpac.  The highlight was a meal in a restaurant where no one spoke English.



*45 + years ago......and Vietnam then was a shithole.*
*Not anymore....Nor is Singapore now....*
*It's Ok to wake up and see Socialism/Communism doesn't work.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> * Socialism/Communism doesn't work.*


No one is arguing that or has for decades, but I guess it is yet another straw man, boogie man, windmill for you to chase. You have to have something.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one is arguing that or has for decades, but I guess it is yet another straw man, boogie man, windmill for you to chase. You have to have something.


Have you ever heard of a guy named Bernie Sanders?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have you ever heard of a guy named Bernie Sanders?


You mean the narrative the right has painted of him or the real deal?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean the narrative the right has painted of him or the real deal?


Please.
Its not exactly a secret.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Please.
> Its not exactly a secret.


You mean like "BENGHAZI!" "HILLARY!" "OBAMA!" "LOIS LERNER!" "THE DEEP STATE!" or any other catch phrases that are designed to stimulate the desired response amongst nutters?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like "BENGHAZI!" "HILLARY!" "OBAMA!" "LOIS LERNER!" "THE DEEP STATE!" or any other catch phrases that are designed to stimulate the desired response amongst nutters?


They certainly nipped you right in the nutter.
All caps is never appropriate when discussing the socialist Bern.


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

Singapore. A Success Story. Not A Free Market One.

The economy of Singapore is best described as a mixed economy. Although the country strongly advocates free-market policies and practices, government intervention is also evident in macroeconomic management and major factors of production such as land, labour and capital resources. This innovative and highly successful economic system – where both the market and the state have equally strong roles in the government – is dubbed as the Singapore Model.

And the man most directly responsible for this curious dichotomy is Lee Kuan Yew. Which makes sense, I guess:


He was anti-communist, but he was also a socialist.
He put in place strong free market policies, but coupled them with even stronger government intervention.
He eliminated corruption, but once put in place match-making policies amongst the elite and well-educated.
It’s the kind of story I love: something that works in practice, but doesn’t work in theory.

Paradox much?

http://www.rollingalpha.com/2015/03/23/singapore-a-success-story-not-a-free-market-one/

A very unique country/city state; it's really Singapore, Inc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> Singapore. A Success Story. Not A Free Market One.
> 
> The economy of Singapore is best described as a mixed economy. Although the country strongly advocates free-market policies and practices, government intervention is also evident in macroeconomic management and major factors of production such as land, labour and capital resources. This innovative and highly successful economic system – where both the market and the state have equally strong roles in the government – is dubbed as the Singapore Model.
> 
> ...


There used to be another definition for free markets that were ridgidly controlled by a top down, centralized government.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They certainly nipped you right in the nutter.
> All caps is never appropriate when discussing the socialist Bern.


Those are nono quotes your lead nutter around these parts, the rest of you just fall in line . . . speaking of subservient and falling in line, we haven't heard from HB Ed in awhile.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are nono quotes your lead nutter around these parts, the rest of you just fall in line . . . speaking of subservient and falling in line, we haven't heard from HB Ed in awhile.


Just admit it.
Bern does.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one is arguing that or has for decades, but I guess it is yet another straw man, boogie man, windmill for you to chase. You have to have something.


*Your Party embraces it.....Now what Mr Rodent.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok Mrs Du, it's time for your prediction on what will be the outcome of tonights meeting, just tonight.


Anyone know where the gay rodeo clown is?


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those are nono quotes your lead nutter around these parts, the rest of you just fall in line . . . speaking of subservient and falling in line, we haven't heard from HB Ed in awhile.


*Oh Puhleeeez.....you are the one in " Lock Step " with the DNC...*
*I'll bet you had Barry's mug tattooed on your Left Butt Cheek....*
*HRC was next.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Your Party embraces it.....Now what Mr Rodent.*


At least he's not Trump the laughingstock, he may in fact be POTUS but he has bee and always will be a joke. Like DeNiro said . . .


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least he's not Trump the laughingstock, he may in fact be POTUS but he has bee and always will be a joke. Like DeNiro said . . .


*I used to enjoy some of Robert DeNiro's acting/movies, now he can go F@#k a Duck....*
*As Clint Eastwood pointed out about his Buttboy Barry ....he's nothing but an empty chair....*


----------



## Booter (Jun 11, 2018)

*Trump to Leave Singapore Earlier After Kim Sets Departure *

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/trump-to-leave-singapore-earlier-after-kim-sets-departure/ar-AAyvnB2?ocid=spartanntp

It looks like accomplishing nothing will take less time than planned. 

What a waste of money.  Many people are saying this trip is costing $200 million a day.  The Navy has diverted 34 ships and an aircraft carrier — in support of the president’s trip.  Trump has a 2,000-person presidential entourage, and 870 hotel rooms at a 5 Star resort.  It's really unbelievable!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh Puhleeeez.....you are the one in " Lock Step " with the DNC...*
> *I'll bet you had Barry's mug tattooed on your Left Butt Cheek....*
> *HRC was next.....*


You are the last person in here to talk about highly partisan ass kissing, you are the king of political ass-kissers. No one so vehemently attacks or defends as you do. No makes more excuses for bad behavior than yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At least he's not Trump the laughingstock, he may in fact be POTUS but he has bee and always will be a joke. Like DeNiro said . . .


Because Deniro knows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump to Leave Singapore Earlier After Kim Sets Departure *
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/trump-to-leave-singapore-earlier-after-kim-sets-departure/ar-AAyvnB2?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> ...


Trump and Co are robbing us blind, filling the swamp with insatiable creatures, demeaning the presidency and the USA, helping Putin in his campaign to undermine democracy, as he throws red meat at the idiots so they continue to believe his presidency is about them. It reminds me of the part in Goodfellas where they take over the guys restaurant, steal everything, put the guy deep in debt and then torch the place.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the last person in here to talk about highly partisan ass kissing, you are the king of political ass-kissers. No one so vehemently attacks or defends as you do. No makes more excuses for bad behavior than yourself.


No makes more excuses?
Is that English? Apparently English isn't your first language.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because Deniro knows.


NYC guys.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No makes more excuses?
> Is that English? Apparently English isn't your first language.


No, short for nononono.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump and Co are robbing us blind, filling the swamp with insatiable creatures, demeaning the presidency and the USA, helping Putin in his campaign to undermine democracy, as he throws red meat at the idiots so they continue to believe his presidency is about them. It reminds me of the part in Goodfellas where they take over the guys restaurant, steal everything, put the guy deep in debt and then torch the place.


Obama already stole everything that wasn't bolted down Trump is just Making America Great Again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, short for nononono.


NoNo
Stop lying, here it is,
No makes more excuses for bad behavior than yourself.
Liar Liar panties on fire.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because Deniro knows.


. . . and it's De Niro's nose, he can smell out a rat fink bastard every time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama already stole everything that wasn't bolted down Trump is just Making America Great Again.


Like what?  . . . and what are we going back to? When was that?  . . .and was it great for all the citizens of the USA?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NoNo
> Stop lying, here it is,
> No makes more excuses for bad behavior than yourself.
> Liar Liar panties on fire.


No is the most awkwardly partisan poster there is, even you have questions sometimes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like what?  . . . and what are we going back to? When was that?  . . .and was it great for all the citizens of the USA?


So you really think all that cash made it to Iran? I am sure Obama got his cut.
Why do you think it was in cash? I don't blame him, I am sure his wifes lipo bills are as big as her ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like what?  . . . and what are we going back to? When was that?  . . .and was it great for all the citizens of the USA?


You are never happy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you really think all that cash made it to Iran? I am sure Obama got his cut.
> Why do you think it was in cash? I don't blame him, I am sure his wifes lipo bills are as big as her ass.


Is that the latest conspiracy theory of yours, pitiful. Pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get real, you are a weak pitiful troll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are never happy.


So you got nothing, like always, typical no account troll.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like what?  . . . and what are we going back to? When was that?  . . .and was it great for all the citizens of the USA?


He's going to play an empty game like the plumber's inability to name any actual "basic American ideals"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

esdipola said:


> He's going to play an empty game like the plumber's inability to name any actual "basic American ideals"


Stop whining, and figure it out yourself, you fucking cry baby.

(there's an American ideal for you. one of my favorites.)

btw, you're welcome.


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stop whining, and figure it out yourself, you fucking cry baby.
> 
> (there's an American ideal for you. one of my favorites.)
> 
> btw, you're welcome.


You're doing a good imitation of an empty-headed blowhard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you got nothing, like always, typical no account troll.


I can't help the fact that Michelle, the mother of all school kids lunch menu, can't keep her hands out of the cookie jar. All she would have to do is go around to every public schools trash can and pick out all the healthy stuff the kids threw away. If she filled up with that she might not eat all the HoHos.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that the latest conspiracy theory of yours, pitiful. Pull yourself up by your bootstraps and get real, you are a weak pitiful troll.


You know it's true, you did hear about all the iran deal shenanigans Obama pulled, right?
Why are you getting upset? You know Obama is a crook.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

Nutter nonsense.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the last person in here to talk about highly partisan ass kissing, you are the king of political ass-kissers. *No one so vehemently attacks or defends as you do.** No makes more excuses for bad behavior than yourself.


** Very True, but only at LIARS when defending the TRUTH.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutter nonsense.


*No ....You try to pass off Barry's Butt-er Nonsense as the TRUTH.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No ....You try to pass off Barry's Butt-er Nonsense as the TRUTH.*


He's gone, he pulled us out of the deeper recession of all time and got the economy humming again. He made mistakes, but the funny thing is (as E pointed out over 6 years ago) you guys ignored those and concentrated on the bizarre-O conspiracy theory BS? I guess the real world isn't juicy enough for you guys so you make shit up, hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's gone, he pulled us out of the deeper recession of all time and got the economy humming again. He made mistakes, but the funny thing is (as E pointed out over 6 years ago) you guys ignored those and concentrated on the bizarre-O conspiracy theory BS? I guess the real world isn't juicy enough for you guys so you make shit up, hilarious.


Signed, "russian collusion"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2018)

So a nothing burger was signed . . . "We promise to talk about talking!" or did Trump give away something for promises?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump to Leave Singapore Earlier After Kim Sets Departure *
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/trump-to-leave-singapore-earlier-after-kim-sets-departure/ar-AAyvnB2?ocid=spartanntp
> 
> ...


You know what's unbelievable? 
Your partisan hate, even when it is good for the world, no surprise. Wrong again booty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So a nothing burger was signed . . . "We promise to talk about talking!" or did Trump give away something for promises?


Dont hate the player...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

On North Korea, Trump is solving problems he inherited, yet Democrats who caused the problems can't stop complaining
JUNE 12, 2018
With the Singapore summit underway between President Trump and North Korean dictator Kim Jong Un, the left just can't stop complaining. But let's look...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/on_north_korea_trump_is_solving_problems_he_inherited_yet_democrats_who_caused_the_problems_cant_stop_complaining.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Dear stupid media: North Korean denuclearization is a foregone conclusion
JUNE 12, 2018
Trump wouldn't be going to Singapore otherwise.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/06/dear_stupid_media_north_korean_denuclearization_is_a_foregone_conclusion.html


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So a nothing burger was signed . . . "We promise to talk about talking!" or did Trump give away something for promises?


We will stop our joint military exercises with South Korea.  SK apparently was not told of this in advance.  

Is there anything else I am missing?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Joint Statement of President Donald J. Trump of the United States of America and Chairman Kim Jong Un of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea at the Singapore Summit


President Donald J. Trump of the United States of America and Chairman Kim Jong Un of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK) held a first, historic summit in Singapore on June 12, 2018.

President Trump and Chairman Kim Jong Un conducted a comprehensive, in-depth, and sincere exchange of opinions on the issues related to the establishment of new U.S.-DPRK relations and the building of a lasting and robust peace regime on the Korean Peninsula. President Trump committed to provide security guarantees to the DPRK, and Chairman Kim Jong Un reaffirmed his firm and unwavering commitment to complete denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula.

Convinced that the establishment of new U.S.-DPRK relations will contribute to the peace and prosperity of the Korean Peninsula and of the world, and recognizing that mutual confidence building can promote the denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula, President Trump and Chairman Kim Jong Un state the following:


The United States and the DPRK commit to establish new U.S.-DPRK relations in accordance with the desire of the peoples of the two countries for peace and prosperity.
The United States and the DPRK will join their efforts to build a lasting and stable peace regime on the Korean Peninsula.
Reaffirming the April 27, 2018 Panmunjom Declaration, the DPRK commits to work toward complete denuclearization of the Korean Peninsula.
The United States and the DPRK commit to recovering POW/MIA remains, including the immediate repatriation of those already identified.
Having acknowledged that the U.S.-DPRK summit — the first in history — was an epochal event of great significance in overcoming decades of tensions and hostilities between the two countries and for the opening up of a new future, President Trump and Chairman Kim Jong Un commit to implement the stipulations in this joint statement fully and expeditiously. The United States and the DPRK commit to hold follow-on negotiations, led by the U.S. Secretary of State, Mike Pompeo, and a relevant high-level DPRK official, at the earliest possible date, to implement the outcomes of the U.S.-DPRK summit.

President Donald J Trump of the United States of America and Chairman Kim Jong Un of the State Affairs Commission of the Democratic People's Republic of Korea have committed to cooperate for the development of new U.S.-DPRK relations and for the promotion of peace, prosperity, and security of the Korean Peninsula and of the world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

So it's give away the farm, once again. Art of the Deal by Kim Jong Un, would we expect anything different? Maybe Trump will get a building in NK with his name on it . . .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> We will stop our joint military exercises with South Korea.  SK apparently was not told of this in advance.
> 
> Is there anything else I am missing?


Common sense....?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's give away the farm, once again. Art of the Deal by Kim Jong Un, would we expect anything different? Maybe Trump will get a building in NK with his name on it . . .


What part gives away the farm?


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's give away the farm, once again. Art of the Deal by Kim Jong Un, would we expect anything different? Maybe Trump will get a building in NK with his name on it . . .


Kim did suggest he would allow an American hamburger stand - t's symbolic food.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What part gives away the farm?


If a Dem. had done this your head would have exploded. Just the fact that the POTUS met with a murderous dictator giving him equal standing without a single concession should be enough to incite some concern.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Kim did suggest he would allow an American hamburger stand - t's symbolic food.


"IHOB-TRUMP PLAZA"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> We will stop our joint military exercises with South Korea.  SK apparently was not told of this in advance.
> 
> Is there anything else I am missing?


Yes


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Trump refuses to sign with our allies but signs a we are now pals declaration with a murderous dictator? I wonder how Otto Warmbier's parents feel about such coziness with their sons murderer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

*Painful history of kidnapping of Japanese by North Korea*

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/north-korea-kidnapping-of-japanese-a-painful-history


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If a Dem. had done this your head would have exploded. Just the fact that the POTUS met with a murderous dictator giving him equal standing without a single concession should be enough to incite some concern.


It's a first step..nothing more...don't tell me how I would react to what if's.
But if you want to talk what if's...if we took your brain stuck it up a gnats ass, it would look like a bb in a box car
Have a nice day duck...if you can.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

A 2014 United Nations Commission of Inquiry (COI) report on human rights in North Korea stated that systematic, widespread, and gross human rights violations committed by the government included murder, enslavement, torture, imprisonment, rape, forced abortion, and other sexual violence, and constituted crimes against humanity.

https://www.hrw.org/world-report/2017/country-chapters/north-korea


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's a first step..nothing more...don't tell me how I would react to what if's.
> But if you want to talk what if's...if we took your brain stuck it up a gnats ass, it would look like a bb in a box car
> Have a nice day duck...if you can.


First step towards what?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Painful history of kidnapping of Japanese by North Korea*
> 
> https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/north-korea-kidnapping-of-japanese-a-painful-history



*HISTORY STORIES*
*The Brutal History of Japan’s ‘Comfort Women’*
  Lee Ok-seon was running an errand for her parents when it happened: a group of uniformed men burst out of a car, attacked her and dragged her into the vehicle. As they drove away, she had no idea that she would never see her parents again.

She was 14 years old.

That fateful afternoon, Lee’s life in Busan, a town in what is now South Korea, ended for good. The teenager was taken to a so-called “comfort station”—a brothel that serviced Japanese soldiers—in Japanese-occupied China. There, she became one of the tens of thousands of “comfort women” subjected to forced prostitution by the imperial Japanese army between 1932 and 1945.

It’s been nearly a century since the first women were forced into sexual slavery for imperial Japan, but the details of their servitude remains painful and politically divisive in Japan and the countries it once occupied. Records of the women’s subjugation is scant; there are very few survivors and an estimated 90 percent of “comfort women” did not survive the war. 

Though military brothels existed in the Japanese military since 1932, they expanded widely after one of the most infamous incidents in imperial Japan’s attempt to take over the Republic of China and a broad swath of Asia: the Rape of Nanking. On December 13, 1937, Japanese troops began a six-week-long massacre that essentially destroyed the Chinese city of Nanking. Along the way, Japanese troops raped between 20,000 and 80,000 Chinese women.

entire article:
https://www.history.com/news/comfort-women-japan-military-brothels-korea


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Ah yes


Lion Eyes said:


> *HISTORY STORIES*
> *The Brutal History of Japan’s ‘Comfort Women’*
> Lee Ok-seon was running an errand for her parents when it happened: a group of uniformed men burst out of a car, attacked her and dragged her into the vehicle. As they drove away, she had no idea that she would never see her parents again.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, whataboutism going back decades to make excuses for a brutal dictator. You certainly are a fine Trump lackey . . . he's up in you so far he's coming out of your mouth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First step towards what?


First step away from nuclear war... 
__________________________________________________________________

China’s Foreign Minister Wang Yi said the meeting was “creating a new history”.
“The United States and North Korea have been in a state of antagonism for more than half a century,” Wang said. “Today, that the two countries’ highest leaders can sit together and have equal talks, has important and positive meaning, and is creating a new history.”

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said he approved of Trump’s meeting with Kim, Interfax reported.
“The mere fact of the meeting between the leaders of the United States and North Korea is positive,” he said.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe expressed hope that the unprecedented summit will lead to a successful resolution of the North Korean nuclear and missile issues.
“North Korea has rich [natural] resources and a diligent workforce. It will have a bright future if it treads the right path,” Abe said.

South Korean President Moon Jae-in said he “could hardly sleep” in anticipation of the meeting and expressed hope for “complete denuclearisation and peace”.
“All the attention of our people is on Singapore,” he told cabinet ministers. “I too, could hardly sleep last night.”

But the EU praised the summit as a “crucial and necessary step”, saying it indicated “complete denuclearisation” of the Korean peninsula could be achieved.
“This summit was a crucial and necessary step to build upon the positive developments achieved in inter-Korean relations and on the peninsula so far,” the EU’s diplomatic chief Federica Mogherini said in a statement.

entire article:
http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/east-asia/article/2150397/creating-new-history-asia-reacts-landmark-us-north-korea-summit


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> First step away from nuclear war...
> __________________________________________________________________
> 
> China’s Foreign Minister Wang Yi said the meeting was “creating a new history”.
> ...


Seems like everyone agrees that nothing of substance came out of  the meeting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> First step towards what?


First step away from nuclear war... 
__________________________________________________________________

China’s Foreign Minister Wang Yi said the meeting was “creating a new history”.
“The United States and North Korea have been in a state of antagonism for more than half a century,” Wang said. “Today, that the two countries’ highest leaders can sit together and have equal talks, has important and positive meaning, and is creating a new history.”

Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said he approved of Trump’s meeting with Kim, Interfax reported.
“The mere fact of the meeting between the leaders of the United States and North Korea is positive,” he said.

Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe expressed hope that the unprecedented summit will lead to a successful resolution of the North Korean nuclear and missile issues.
“North Korea has rich [natural] resources and a diligent workforce. It will have a bright future if it treads the right path,” Abe said.

South Korean President Moon Jae-in said he “could hardly sleep” in anticipation of the meeting and expressed hope for “complete denuclearisation and peace”.
“All the attention of our people is on Singapore,” he told cabinet ministers. “I too, could hardly sleep last night.”

But the EU praised the summit as a “crucial and necessary step”, saying it indicated “complete denuclearisation” of the Korean peninsula could be achieved.
“This summit was a crucial and necessary step to build upon the positive developments achieved in inter-Korean relations and on the peninsula so far,” the EU’s diplomatic chief Federica Mogherini said in a statement.

entire article:
http://www.scmp.com/news/asia/east-asia/article/2150397/creating-new-history-asia-reacts-landmark-us-north-korea-summit


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Or - the modern diplomacy version - issue an official statement that says nothing at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Seems like everyone agrees that nothing of substance came out of  the meeting.


Yes, everyone that doesn't matter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Or - the modern diplomacy version - issue an official statement that says nothing at all.


If Kim beat Trump in an arm wrestling match, Trump and his apologist would deem it a victory. It's love, pure unadulterated love. They long for a daddy figure and authoritarian type leaders turn them on, it's sickening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah yes
> 
> Ah yes, whataboutism going back decades to make excuses for a brutal dictator. You certainly are a fine Trump lackey . . . he's up in you so far he's coming out of your mouth.


Where was the outrage when Obama made the deal with the murderers that run Iran and Cuba?
Dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If Kim beat Trump in an arm wrestling match, Trump and his apologist would deem it a victory. It's love, pure unadulterated love. They long for a daddy figure and authoritarian type leaders turn them on, it's sickening.


haters gonna hate


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

*Obama warned Trump on North Korea. But Trump’s ‘fire and ...*
https://*www.washingtonpost.com*/politics/*obama*-warned-trump-on...
In their first and only meeting, President *Obama* explicitly warned Donald Trump days after the election about the urgency of *North Korea*’s nuclear weapons threat. A few weeks later, it was clear that *Obama* had made an impression: Trump raised the matter out of the blue in a telephone conversation ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

*Obama: North Korea’s isolation ‘makes them less subject ...*
https://*www.aol.com*/article/news/2018/03/25/*obama*-*north*-*korea*s...
Mar 25, 2018 · Former President Barack *Obama* has warned that *North Korea* is a “real threat” and its isolation from other countries makes it less susceptible to negotiations over its nuclear weapons. “*North Korea* is an example of a country that is so far out of the international norms and so disconnected with


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

While Obama does this,





*Trump does this,






*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it's give away the farm, once again. Art of the Deal by Kim Jong Un, would we expect anything different? Maybe Trump will get a building in NK with his name on it . . .


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know what's unbelievable?
> Your partisan hate, even when it is good for the world, no surprise. Wrong again booty.


You are the gullible fool that is putting your blind faith in the con man high flying carnival barker Donald Trump.  The murderous piss ant Kim just greatly elevated North Korea's status and had to give up nothing.  All Kim had to do was show up so Trumpy could pretend to be a real president while having no knowledge of what he is even doing there.  The White House spent way more time on the optics of this event then having any substantial take away.  It was a publicity stunt.  Trump is alienating our western allies while trying to suck up to murderous dictators like Kim and Putin.  This isn't partisan its all right there in front of everyone to see.  Trump is fucking clueless.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> You are the gullible fool that is putting your blind faith in the con man high flying carnival barker Donald Trump.  The murderous piss ant Kim just greatly elevated North Korea's status and had to give up nothing.  All Kim had to do was show up so Trumpy could pretend to be a real president while having no knowledge of what he is even doing there.  The White House spent way more time on the optics of this event then having any substantial take away.  It was a publicity stunt.  Trump is alienating our western allies while trying to suck up to murderous dictators like Kim and Putin.  This isn't partisan its all right there in front of everyone to see.  Trump is fucking clueless.


Haters gunna hate.
Id be interested to hear 4nos take.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's a first step..nothing more...don't tell me how I would react to what if's.
> But if you want to talk what if's...if we took your brain stuck it up a gnats ass, it would look like a bb in a box car
> Have a nice day duck...if you can.


And Lion Eyes is one of the smarter nutters here.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Haters gunna hate.
> Id be interested to hear 4nos take.


No hate just presenting the facts of the matter.  4nos take will have is much substance as whatever Kim and Trumpy just signed - nothing.  Could Trumpy at least had stacked up a bunch of stacks of empty paper like he did at one of his other publicity stunts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> haters gonna hate


From my vantage point, above the seething haters, this was a historic, albeit mostly symbolic first step toward opening up Noko.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> No hate just presenting the facts of the matter.  4nos take will have is much substance as whatever Kim and Trumpy just signed - nothing.  Could Trumpy at least had stacked up a bunch of stacks of empty paper like he did at one of his other publicity stunts.


Make no mistake, while reading my lips.
Watch me sound it out,..
"H-a-a-ayyyy-tttte."

Its hate alright.
Primal in all its glory.

(hear me now, believe me later)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where was the outrage when Obama made the deal with the murderers that run Iran and Cuba?
> Dick.


You provided plenty. Iran was a mutual effort, not just O . . . and Cuba was long over due. Not dissing the effort, it's the manner in which he goes about his business . . . there are consequences in the long term, "on both sides". We now appear like a third rate dictatorship.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Make no mistake, while reading my lips.
> Watch me sound it out,..
> "H-a-a-ayyyy-tttte."
> 
> ...


And you of course have bent over forward, eyes closed taking whatever Trump gives and then asking for more . . . "please sir may I have another". Pure, unadulterated, unconditional love.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Make no mistake, while reading my lips.
> Watch me sound it out,..
> "H-a-a-ayyyy-tttte."
> 
> ...


Ok then if you insist - I'm guessing the deal will have Kim getting a few cases of fake Trump stakes (frozen with the expiration date nearing), an honorary degree from Trump University (just pay shipping and handling) , free advice on how to take North Korea through bankruptcy, 50% off a time share at Trump Ocean Resort Baja Mexico, a stack of blank sheets of paper, a $1,ooo,ooo donation for the Trump Foundation (he should receive the check in 2 weeks).

While Trump gets to continue pretending he is a real president that has accomplished something.

I'm giving the nod to Trump on this one.​


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> Ok then if you insist - I'm guessing the deal will have Kim getting a few cases of fake Trump stakes (frozen with the expiration date nearing), an honorary degree from Trump University (just pay shipping and handling) , free advice on how to take North Korea through bankruptcy, 50% off a time share at Trump Ocean Resort Baja Mexico, a stack of blank sheets of paper, a $1,ooo,ooo donation for the Trump Foundation (he should receive the check in 2 weeks).
> 
> While Trump gets to continue pretending he is a real president that has accomplished something.
> 
> I'm giving the nod to Trump on this one.​


Publicity stunt, "On both sides". Putin is now the most powerful man on earth and Trump is down there in 6th or 7th behind Merkel and May.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

*Trump's Post-Game North Korea Interviews Were Shockingly Bad*

President Trump was fleeced by Kim Jong-un. During Tuesday's summit between the two world leaders, Trump legitimized Kim's regime while promising to end joint defense testing with South Korea, something the president's advisers have repeatedly warned him against. In return, Kim offered nothing more than a vague commitment to work toward denuclearization. This was plenty to satisfy Trump, who spent most of his time on camera following the summit doing public relations work for his new authoritarian friend, with whom he says he has developed a "special bond."

Kim Jong-un is, of course, a ruthlessly brutal dictator and one of the world's worst human rights violators. North Korea is a police state, and residents suspected of defying the regime are often banished without trial to gruesome prisons, where inmates are routinely starved and tortured. Kim also has a taste for executing his perceived enemies. As the _New York Times_ points out, Kim has ordered at least 340 executions since taking power in 2011, including that of his own deputy premier for education, who in 2016 was killed by a firing squad for "disrespectful posture." The nation's general over the armed forces was executed with an antiaircraft gun for falling asleep in a meeting.

*Trump's faith in a dictator whose nation has repeatedly reneged on agreements with the United States may seem naive, but it isn't difficult to understand how Kim was able to ingratiate himself to the president so easily: He just flattered the hell out of him. "He trusts me, I believe, I really do," Trump told Stephanopoulos. "He said openly and said it to a couple of reporters that no other president ever could have done this."

President Trump says : "I may be wrong, I mean I may stand before you in 6 months and say, 'Hey, I was wrong.' I don't know that I'll ever admit that, but I'll find some kind of an excuse.
*
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/trump-interview-north-korea-w521433

Like I said Trump is fucking clueless.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You provided plenty. Iran was a mutual effort, not just O . . . and Cuba was long over due. Not dissing the effort, it's the manner in which he goes about his business . . . there are consequences in the long term, "on both sides". We now appear like a third rate dictatorship.


Bull Shit


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> Ok then if you insist - I'm guessing the deal will have Kim getting a few cases of fake Trump stakes (frozen with the expiration date nearing), an honorary degree from Trump University (just pay shipping and handling) , free advice on how to take North Korea through bankruptcy, 50% off a time share at Trump Ocean Resort Baja Mexico, a stack of blank sheets of paper, a $1,ooo,ooo donation for the Trump Foundation (he should receive the check in 2 weeks).
> 
> While Trump gets to continue pretending he is a real president that has accomplished something.
> 
> I'm giving the nod to Trump on this one.​


Donald Trump, just doing things Obama didn't have the ball to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Publicity stunt, "On both sides". Putin is now the most powerful man on earth and Trump is down there in 6th or 7th behind Merkel and May.


Let it go, union boy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's Post-Game North Korea Interviews Were Shockingly Bad*
> 
> President Trump was fleeced by Kim Jong-un. During Tuesday's summit between the two world leaders, Trump legitimized Kim's regime while promising to end joint defense testing with South Korea, something the president's advisers have repeatedly warned him against. In return, Kim offered nothing more than a vague commitment to work toward denuclearization. This was plenty to satisfy Trump, who spent most of his time on camera following the summit doing public relations work for his new authoritarian friend, with whom he says he has developed a "special bond."
> 
> ...


Shocking.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's Post-Game North Korea Interviews Were Shockingly Bad*
> 
> President Trump was fleeced by Kim Jong-un. During Tuesday's summit between the two world leaders, Trump legitimized Kim's regime while promising to end joint defense testing with South Korea, something the president's advisers have repeatedly warned him against. In return, Kim offered nothing more than a vague commitment to work toward denuclearization. This was plenty to satisfy Trump, who spent most of his time on camera following the summit doing public relations work for his new authoritarian friend, with whom he says he has developed a "special bond."
> 
> ...



Yeah, clueless. lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

*Trump To Hannity: Yes, Kim And I Talked About The Differences Between My Administration And Obama's *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, clueless. lol.


Some things just never get old.

Oops, I don't mean her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bull Shit


Poor thing, you certainly shrivel when confronted by reality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump To Hannity: Yes, Kim And I Talked About The Differences Between My Administration And Obama's *


Funny that you believe that. Trump is like a mama bird chewing up and spitting it in your mouth and all you do is swallow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that you believe that. Trump is like a mama bird chewing up and spitting it in your mouth and all you do is swallow.


I noticed you didn't have the guts to predict the outcome yesterday, so now what exactly was so bad about their meet and greet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I noticed you didn't have the guts to predict the outcome yesterday, so now what exactly was so bad about their meet and greet?


I already had days ago. Giving a murderous dictator equal footing with what use to be the most powerful position on earth? Trump demeaned himself and set American diplomacy back 50 years with his little meeting and tantrums this past weekend. He acts out for no reason, he gives away bargaining chips and you make excuses and cheer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I already had days ago. Giving a murderous dictator equal footing with what use to be the most powerful position on earth? Trump demeaned himself and set American diplomacy back 50 years with his little meeting and tantrums this past weekend. He acts out for no reason, he gives away bargaining chips and you make excuses and cheer.


Yes, because Husker Du, union boy welder knows more than our POTUS.
Do you hear yourself?


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

The statement was actually notable more for what it lacked than what it actually contained. Contrary to previous North Korean undertakings, there was no mention of Pyongyang rejoining the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty. No mention of any supervision or verification that it would carry out its commitments. Not a word about the North Korean missile program, which reached intercontinental capacity last year and spurred the Trump administration to seek an accommodation. Japan and South Korea, the North’s threatened neighbors, aren’t even mentioned in the joint statement. And there was no reference to the atrocious human rights record of Kim’s regime or any indication that it was about to change its ways. On the contrary, Trump gave Kim carte blanche to continue oppressing his people as he sees fit.

https://www.haaretz.com/us-news/.premium-kim-is-big-winner-of-singapore-summit-but-trump-comes-up-short-1.6172117


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

*Trump's vow to end military drills with Seoul stuns a region 
*
President Donald Trump rocked the region with the stunning announcement Tuesday that he was halting annual U.S.-South Korean military drills — and wants to remove the 28,500 U.S. troops stationed in the South as a deterrent against North Korea.

Trump's surprise, almost offhand comments, made during a news conference after his summit with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un, seemingly upended decades of the U.S. defense posture on the Korean Peninsula.

The remarks contradicted countless previous declarations by U.S. political and military officials over the years that the drills are routine, defensive and absolutely critical.

Trump has now essentially adopted the standard North Korean line, calling the military exercises a "provocative" drain of money and announcing they would stop while he continues talks with Kim, whom he repeatedly praised as a solid negotiating partner.

His statement was quickly portrayed by critics as a major, unreciprocated concession to a country that only last year was threatening Seoul and Washington with nuclear war.

It also seemed to leave officials completely off guard in South Korea, where the presence of U.S. troops has long been described as necessary to maintaining peace on the peninsula.

*Moon Seong Mook, a former South Korean military official, said Trump's comments on the drills confirmed what many in South Korea had feared all along — that North Korea would attempt to drive a wedge between Washington and Seoul and gain substantial concessions from an unconventional U.S. president who thinks much less of the traditional alliance than his predecessors.*

*"The core of the U.S.-South Korea alliance is the U.S. troops stationed in South Korea and the joint U.S.-South Korea military drills, but the American military presence in South Korea wouldn't mean much if the militaries don't practice through joint drills," said Moon, now a senior analyst for the Seoul-based Korea Research Institute for National Strategy. "I am concerned that the summit between Trump and Kim will prove to be a setback in the global efforts to denuclearize North Korea and also introduce instability in the alliance between Seoul and Washington."
*
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/ct-trump-kim-summit-south-korea-20180612-story.html

Trump is fucking clueless and he is destroying our country.  Anyone still supporting this nut job has lost their minds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump's vow to end military drills with Seoul stuns a region
> *
> President Donald Trump rocked the region with the stunning announcement Tuesday that he was halting annual U.S.-South Korean military drills — and wants to remove the 28,500 U.S. troops stationed in the South as a deterrent against North Korea.
> 
> ...


*Nancy Pelosi Trashes Trump over North Korea Summit

…But Called Iran Deal ‘Diplomatic Masterpiece,’ Held Talks with Butcher Assad*

House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) trashed President Donald Trump’s diplomatic efforts Tuesday at a summit with North Korea’s Kimg Jong-un in Singapore, claiming he had conceded too much to the regime


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

*Trump: I told Kim he could have 'the best hotels in the world*
"Instead of doing that, you could have the best hotels in the world right there," Trump said he told Kim. "Think of it from a real estate perspective."

http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/391773-trump-i-told-kim-he-could-have-the-best-hotels-in-the-world

Trump is so fucking clueless - he thinks he is working a real estate deal.  What a moron!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Trump: I told Kim he could have 'the best hotels in the world*
> "Instead of doing that, you could have the best hotels in the world right there," Trump said he told Kim. "Think of it from a real estate perspective."
> 
> http://thehill.com/homenews/administration/391773-trump-i-told-kim-he-could-have-the-best-hotels-in-the-world
> ...


Trump has done more in a few months than Obama did in 8 years, wise up booty.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

North Korea will never give up its nukes.  And Trump made major concessions without getting anything concrete in return.  

North Korea is the clear winner in all of this.  World-wide recognition and no more US-South Korea War games.

Trump got rolled and played like a Stradivarius.  Clear loser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump has done more in a few months than Obama did in 8 years, wise up booty.


What has he done?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> North Korea will never give up its nukes.  And Trump made major concessions without getting anything concrete in return.
> 
> North Korea is the clear winner in all of this.  World-wide recognition and no more US-South Korea War games.
> 
> Trump got rolled and played like a Stradivarius.  Clear loser.


Everything Trump brags about always turns out the opposite of the reality . . . yet some people believe him.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

Loser:  Trump, the self-proclaimed master negotiator, who gave away the farm in exchange for the promise of a few shiny trinkets.  Loud guffawing, hooting, and knee-slapping was heard emanating from Pyongyang, Beijing, and Moscow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nancy Pelosi Trashes Trump over North Korea Summit*
> *http://www.breitbart.com/california/2018/06/12/nancy-pelosi-trashes-trump-north-korea-summit/*
> *…But Called Iran Deal ‘Diplomatic Masterpiece,’ Held Talks with Butcher Assad*
> 
> House Minority Leader Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) trashed President Donald Trump’s diplomatic efforts Tuesday at a summit with North Korea’s Kimg Jong-un in Singapore, claiming he had conceded too much to the regime


WOW! Was that along time ago, she looks fresh outta college.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> Loser:  Trump, the self-proclaimed master negotiator, who gave away the farm in exchange for the promise of a few shiny trinkets.  Loud guffawing, hooting, and knee-slapping was heard emanating from Pyongyang, Beijing, and Moscow.


They have the easily manipulated puppet they never dreamed was possible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has he done?


Righting obamas many wrongs, but you know that and that's why you are so pissed all the time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have the easily manipulated puppet they never dreamed was possible.


Sounds like you are forgetting the # Americans released without those pallets of cash, you know, obamas cut.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

The State department is gutted.  We still don't have an ambassador to South Korea.  North Korea didn't even state who Pompeo's counter part will be in future negotiations.  Trump has no idea what he is doing as president - he is lost.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

Top general: Cheaper to keep troops in South Korea than U.S.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> The State department is gutted.  We still don't have an ambassador to South Korea.  North Korea didn't even state who Pompeo's counter part will be in future negotiations.  Trump has no idea what he is doing as president - he is lost.


Trump is the best ambassador we could ever have, OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Righting obamas many wrongs, but you know that and that's why you are so pissed all the time.


Name one.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

*Top general: Cheaper to keep troops in South Korea than U.S.*

The top U.S. commander in South Korea said on Tuesday that it was "absolutely" cheaper to have American troops in the Asian country rather than back home, when questioned on the subject at a Senate hearing.
Army Gen. Vincent Brooks told the Senate Armed Services Committee that "the Republic of Korea is carrying a significant load" of the U.S. commitment and pays "about 50% of our personnel costs of being there," in response to questioning from Republican Sen. John McCain of Arizona.

*There are about 49,000 U.S. troops stationed in Japan, 28,000 in South Korea and 38,000 in Germany.
Brooks noted that the Korean government was providing $808 million to support U.S. troops in the region in addition to paying for 92% of a $10.8 billion base relocation project in Korea, which he described as "the largest (Pentagon) construction project we have anywhere in the world."
Zack Cooper of the Center for Strategic and International Studies agreed that the cost of returning U.S. troops would be higher than keeping them in East Asia.
He told CNN, "If you were to shift U.S. forces currently in Japan and Korea back to the U.S., you would have to place them somewhere, and those facilities are fairly expensive to build and maintain."
Cooper added that countries like Japan and Korea pay for the maintenance and utilities for U.S. bases and facilities in the region. He said Japan pays about $2 billion a year in this type of support.
Were these troops to be redeployed to the United States, the American taxpayer would be forced to incur these costs.*

https://www.cnn.com/2016/04/21/politics/trump-troops-korea-japan-cheaper-abroad/index.html

Dumb fuck Trump doesn't even know what he is talking about.  Just like his minions here.


----------



## Booter (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is the best ambassador we could ever have, OBVI.


Trump is ignorant and lazy - not a good combination.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Righting obamas many wrongs, but you know that and that's why you are so pissed all the time.


Always having to make shit to even have a point aren't ya?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

https://www.cheatsheet.com/culture/the-terrifying-truth-behind-what-its-really-like-to-be-an-american-hostage-in-north-korea.html/?ref=YF&yptr=yahoo


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> From my vantage point, above the seething haters, this was a historic, albeit mostly symbolic first step toward opening up Noko.


Mostly?  What wasn't symbolic?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> North Korea will never give up its nukes.  And Trump made major concessions without getting anything concrete in return.
> 
> North Korea is the clear winner in all of this.  World-wide recognition and no more US-South Korea War games.
> 
> Trump got rolled and played like a Stradivarius.  Clear loser.


Major?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What has he done?


Paris accord, EPA regs, Obama care, supreme court justice and IDK how many judges, record stock market, record unemployment for just about everyone and he is pissing you off.
I am sure there are plenty more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have the easily manipulated puppet they never dreamed was possible.


What did trump give away?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> Top general: Cheaper to keep troops in South Korea than U.S.


What's a Top General? Is General Mills a top General, you dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Major?


The severity thereof would be lost on someone like you . . . like Crimea was no big deal, so let Russia back in the G summits, but it was horrible travesty that Obama allowed, but it was no big enough of a deal to exclude Russia.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Mostly?  What wasn't symbolic?


The looks on the faces of every one of you people.
Its like nov. 8th all over again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> Trump is ignorant and lazy - not a good combination.


I wonder if Hillary agrees with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The severity thereof would be lost on someone like you . . . like Crimea was no big deal, so let Russia back in the G summits, but it was horrible travesty that Obama allowed, but it was no big enough of a deal to exclude Russia.


Lets hear it? Maybe you got nothing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> The State department is gutted.  We still don't have an ambassador to South Korea.  North Korea didn't even state who Pompeo's counter part will be in future negotiations.  Trump has no idea what he is doing as president - he is lost.


Who is obstructing all of Trumps nominees?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Name one.


Iranobamacare


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Top general: Cheaper to keep troops in South Korea than U.S.*
> 
> The top U.S. commander in South Korea said on Tuesday that it was "absolutely" cheaper to have American troops in the Asian country rather than back home, when questioned on the subject at a Senate hearing.
> Army Gen. Vincent Brooks told the Senate Armed Services Committee that "the Republic of Korea is carrying a significant load" of the U.S. commitment and pays "about 50% of our personnel costs of being there," in response to questioning from Republican Sen. John McCain of Arizona.
> ...


That general must be a collaborator.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Paris accord, EPA regs, Obama care, supreme court justice and IDK how many judges, record stock market, record unemployment for just about everyone and he is pissing you off.
> I am sure there are plenty more.


TAX cuts!!
C'mon, bro.
,,,and dont forget Making America Great Again.
BIG balls. Trumps has the biggest huevos of any President I have ever seen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

*Trump Trolls Obama: It Didn't Take $150 Billion To Do North Korean Deal *
By Emily Zanotti


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's gone, he pulled us out of the deeper recession of all time and got the economy humming again. He made mistakes, but the funny thing is (as E pointed out over 6 years ago) you guys ignored those and concentrated on the bizarre-O conspiracy theory BS? I guess the real world isn't juicy enough for you guys so you make shit up, hilarious.



*OMG.....ya poor poor Rodent, when will you admit its dirt and not brown sugar as the*
*Golden Child so eloquently sold it as.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2018)

*Yeah Rodent....what did the POTUS give away....we got three humans back on American*
*soil and our cash stayed here in the banks.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The looks on the faces of every one of you people.
> Its like nov. 8th all over again.


Looks like you have another empty bucket to put next to the one labeled "Basic American Ideals".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Seems Trump is taking up North Korea now as if they were the victim all along, just like he's done for our domestic nutters.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you have another empty bucket to put next to the one labeled "Basic American Ideals".


How long did it take you to come up with that?
Lol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that?
> Lol.


It's been a couple of days, at least.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's been a couple of days, at least.


It almost hurts to watch the rapier espola wit.
(but its too funny to hurt, so nevermind)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How long did it take you to come up with that?
> Lol.





Sheriff Joe said:


> It's been a couple of days, at least.





Ricky Fandango said:


> It almost hurts to watch the rapier espola wit.


See, per these posts you both project your thought process in concerns to this forum. I'm pretty sure E doesn't think about it as much as you two apparently do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Can someone explain what the USA got out of this meeting?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, per these posts you both project your thought process in concerns to this forum. I'm pretty sure E doesn't think about it as much as you two apparently do.


I love when you stick up for you dad.
Loyalty is not as common or as appreciated as it used to be.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love when you stick up for you dad.
> Loyalty is not as common or as appreciated as it used to be.


Not so much sticking up for him as exposing your hypocrisy, like always.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

So the Iran deal had specific terms for verification yet was labeled the worst deal ever . . . and now, we have, Kim says! "I trust him" . . . I believe we may see that quote pop up before November this year and in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, per these posts you both project your thought process in concerns to this forum. I'm pretty sure E doesn't think about it as much as you two apparently do.


E is medicated and strapped down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E is medicated and strapped down.


That would be nono's situation 23 hours a day. He does get an hour a day, when he behaves, to vent.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E is medicated and strapped down.


Medicated, maybe.  It's after "working hours".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

When will Trump deal with Puerto Rico?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the Iran deal had specific terms for verification yet was labeled the worst deal ever . . . and now, we have, Kim says! "I trust him" . . . I believe we may see that quote pop up before November this year and in 2020.


*Iran Inspections in 24 Days? Not Even Close*
*Iran can easily stretch out the inspection of suspect nuclear sites for three months or more.*

*By 
Hillel Fradkin And

Lewis Libby
July 21, 2015 7:38 p.m. ET
526 COMMENTS

The Obama administration assures Americans that the Iran deal grants access within 24 days to undeclared but suspected Iranian nuclear sites. But that’s hardly how a recalcitrant Iran is likely to interpret the deal. A close examination of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action released by the Obama administration reveals that its terms permit Iran to hold inspectors at bay for months, likely three or more.

Paragraphs 74 to 78 govern the International Atomic Energy Agency’s access to suspect sites. First, the IAEA tells Iran “the basis” of its concerns about a particular location, requesting clarification. At this point Iran will know where the IAEA is headed. Iran then provides the IAEA with “explanations” to resolve IAEA concerns. This stage has no time limit.

Opportunities for delay abound. Iran will presumably want to know what prompted the IAEA’s concern. The suspect site identified by the IAEA is likely to be remote, and Iran will no doubt say that it must gather skilled people and equipment to responsibly allay IAEA concerns. Iran may offer explanations in stages, seeking IAEA clarifications before “completing” its response. That could take a while.

Only if Iran’s “explanations do not resolve the IAEA’s concerns” may the IAEA then “request access” to the suspect site. Oddly, the agreement doesn’t specify who judges whether the explanations resolve concerns. If Iran claims that it has a say in the matter, the process may stall here. Assuming Iran grants that the IAEA can be the judge, might Iran claim that the “great Satan” improperly influenced IAEA conclusions? Let’s assume that Tehran won’t do that.

Now the IAEA must provide written reasons for the request and “make available relevant information.” Let’s assume that even though the IAEA may resist revealing the secret sources or technical means that prompted its suspicions, Iran acknowledges that a proper request has been supplied.


Only then do the supposed 24 days begin to run. First, Iran may propose, and the IAEA must consider, alternative means of resolving concerns. This may take 14 days. Absent satisfactory “arrangements,” a new period begins.

entire article:
https://www.wsj.com/articles/iran-inspections-in-24-days-not-even-close-1437521911
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)

Seems this whole "deal" is built from "trust". I don't trust either of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When will Trump deal with Puerto Rico?


I thought that mayor lady did want Trump's help?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems this whole "deal" is built from "trust". I don't trust either of them.


Did you trust Obama? Hillary?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not so much sticking up for him as exposing your hypocrisy, like always.


Family values are traditional American values.
(Tear rolls down my face.)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Family values are traditional American values.
> (Tear rolls down my face.)


The commander in chief is a great example, he has started at least three families!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The commander in chief is a great example, he has started at least three families!


And your mommy & daddy started one too many.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

A (perhaps) meaningless bit of trivia --

In the final FIFA vote today to select the host of the 2026 WC, South Korea voted for the North American combined proposal.  North Korea voted for Morocco.

https://www.theguardian.com/football/live/2018/jun/13/world-cup-2026-vote-fifa-nations-choose-between-north-america-and-morocco-live


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Add a caption? "I wish I was just like you!" . . . "Yes, the feeling is mutual!" . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "But what about democracy and human rights?"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems this whole "deal" is built from "trust". I don't trust either of them.


Trust but verify...
That sounds so familiar. Why?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The commander in chief is a great example, he has started at least three families!


You preach acceptance of gays, transgenders and lawbreaking immigrants & cast aspersions on someone because they've been married three times? 
What a judgmental fuck you are....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Add a caption? "I wish I was just like you!" . . . "Yes, the feeling is mutual!" . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "But what about democracy and human rights?"


Only in your wet dreams Duck


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You preach acceptance of gays, transgenders and lawbreaking immigrants & cast aspersions on someone because they've been married three times?
> What a judgmental fuck you are....


Being married three times is just normal life in America.  Preaching family values and being married three times, with affairs during each, is hypocrisy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Being married three times is just normal life in America.  Preaching family values and being married three times, with affairs during each, is hypocrisy.


You would think that the left would be accustomed to hypocrisy by now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You preach acceptance of gays, transgenders and lawbreaking immigrants & cast aspersions on someone because they've been married three times?
> What a judgmental fuck you are....


See, that's the kicker, when people tout their piety or their insistence thereof the people they associate with and then breach that threshold they set themselves up for a much larger fall and expose themselves as hypocrites.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only in your wet dreams Duck


Nightmares, and closer to reality than what you want to think.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

"Two Corinthians walk into a bar . . . "


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trust but verify...
> That sounds so familiar. Why?


Its a proven template.
I may even put it in my bucket of American ideals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a proven template.
> I may even put it in my bucket of American ideals.


I finally figured out why this Korea success is bothering the libs so. They still think Obama, Kerry, Hillary and ben rhodes are in charge of our security, they aren't used to Trump, pompeo, John Bolton and Mad Dog Mattis, who is gonna mess with those mother fuckers.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I finally figured out why this Korea success is bothering the libs so. They still think Obama, Kerry, Hillary and ben rhodes are in charge of our security, they aren't used to Trump, pompeo, John Bolton and Mad Dog Mattis, who is gonna mess with those mother fuckers.


Success?  

The Russian press is calling the Singapore summit a "PR success" & "victory" for Kim Jong-un. One paper warns that Trump's "exaggerated self-belief in his powers of negotiation" puts the US president "at risk of manipulation by his negotiating partners."​
--BBC


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Being married three times is just normal life in America.  Preaching family values and being married three times, with affairs during each, is hypocrisy.


Says who? 
I gotta give anybody who gets married multiple times credit for believing in the institution & having the fortitude to try try again....
Since it none of my business, I'll let his wives, his children and God dispense judgement upon him.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Success?
> 
> The Russian press is calling the Singapore summit a "PR success" & "victory" for Kim Jong-un. One paper warns that Trump's "exaggerated self-belief in his powers of negotiation" puts the US president "at risk of manipulation by his negotiating partners."​
> --BBC


Your kidding!!!
What a surprise that is...


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Says who?
> I gotta give anybody who gets married multiple times credit for believing in the institution & having the fortitude to try try again....
> Since it none of my business, I'll let his wives, his children and God dispense judgement upon him.


Hypocrite.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your kidding!!!
> What a surprise that is...


https://app.grammarly.com/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Success?
> 
> The Russian press is calling the Singapore summit a "PR success" & "victory" for Kim Jong-un. One paper warns that Trump's "exaggerated self-belief in his powers of negotiation" puts the US president "at risk of manipulation by his negotiating partners."​
> --BBC


I thought Russia owned Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I finally figured out why this Korea success is bothering the libs so. They still think Obama, Kerry, Hillary and ben rhodes are in charge of our security, they aren't used to Trump, pompeo, John Bolton and Mad Dog Mattis, who is gonna mess with those mother fuckers.


Funny how Ben Rhodes was built up from nothing by the right as he was an empty slate they could draw upon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought Russia owned Trump?


Owns, they do what they want with him now.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I thought Russia owned Trump?


Putin suggested t meet with Kim.


----------



## espola (Jun 13, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how Ben Rhodes was built up from nothing by the right as he was an empty slate they could draw upon.


Little hints like that act as tracers that can be used to determine where the loons get their current looniness from.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Putin suggested t meet with Kim.


Putin is for world Peace as well, Trump, Putin and Kim competing for the NPPrize.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Ten Positives from the Trump-Kim Summit
JAMES ARLANDSON
Millions of South Koreans have been praying for this time.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2018/06/ten_positives_from_the_trumpkim_summit.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Putin is for world Peace as well, Trump, Putin and Kim competing for the NPPrize.


If only Pol Pot, Pinochet, Trujillo and Somoza were still around . . . how long until the right reveres Assad as a visionary of peace and love?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only Pol Pot, Pinochet, Trujillo and Somoza were still around . . . how long until the right reveres Assad as a visionary of peace and love?


Just after another Anti-American globalist like Obama is elected.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just after another Anti-American globalist like Obama is elected.


That's right shield your eyes, cover your ears. Those that follow Trump have become the antithesis of what a conservative use to be, even from that of just a few years ago. The GOP is dead, long live the GOP!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those that follow Trump have become the antithesis of what a conservative use to be, even from that of just a few years ago. The GOP is dead, long live the GOP!


How in the hell would you know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How in the hell would you know?


Do you applaud the murderous efforts of people like Kim Jong Un and Putin? Do you think that makes them strong? Trump said that Kim being able to handle taking over a country like he did was smart. Do you think that the fact that Kim simply had all his detractors jailed, tortured and murdered in a public way had anything to do with his ability to consolidate power so quickly? Putin did and does the same do you admire that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How in the hell would you know?


See, part of your problem is that you project how you would react' what you would do if put in a similar situation, what tactics you would believe proper to employ. That coming entirely from your extremely skewed perspective. That's why you believe some of the crazy conspiracy theories that emanate form the deep right wing fever swamp, you could see yourself do those things if you were on the other side in that position. That has and always will produce a false narrative. Other people don't all see things like you do. aka Only a nutter could believe that people from the left could/would stage a fake mass murder incident just to shift opinion their way. Only nutters think that way.

Now nutters believe more in murderous dictators than our loyal allies who have fought and died with and for us for generations, sad. I learned about propaganda in Jr High, maybe you should try to learn about it now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, part of your problem is that you project how you would react' what you would do if put in a similar situation, what tactics you would believe proper to employ. That coming entirely from your extremely skewed perspective. That's why you believe some of the crazy conspiracy theories that emanate form the deep right wing fever swamp, you could see yourself do those things if you were on the other side in that position. That has and always will produce a false narrative. Other people don't all see things like you do. aka Only a nutter could believe that people from the left could/would stage a fake mass murder incident just to shift opinion their way. Only nutters think that way.
> 
> Now nutters believe more in murderous dictators than our loyal allies who have fought and died with and for us for generations, sad. I learned about propaganda in Jr High, maybe you should try to learn about it now?


Cuckoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cuckoo.


Step outta the truck (for once) and say that mister!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you applaud the murderous efforts of people like Kim Jong Un and Putin? Do you think that makes them strong? Trump said that Kim being able to handle taking over a country like he did was smart. Do you think that the fact that Kim simply had all his detractors jailed, tortured and murdered in a public way had anything to do with his ability to consolidate power so quickly? Putin did and does the same do you admire that?


Of course not, but then again I don't know everything, maybe his detractors were his fathers henchmen, maybe pajama boy wanted to change the direction of his country, my point is you just don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, part of your problem is that you project how you would react' what you would do if put in a similar situation, what tactics you would believe proper to employ. That coming entirely from your extremely skewed perspective. That's why you believe some of the crazy conspiracy theories that emanate form the deep right wing fever swamp, you could see yourself do those things if you were on the other side in that position. That has and always will produce a false narrative. Other people don't all see things like you do. aka Only a nutter could believe that people from the left could/would stage a fake mass murder incident just to shift opinion their way. Only nutters think that way.
> 
> Now nutters believe more in murderous dictators than our loyal allies who have fought and died with and for us for generations, sad. I learned about propaganda in Jr High, maybe you should try to learn about it now?


Yes, because that's what I said.
You just continue to put words in my mouth and make up things that I say, I am pretty clear on my stance and you know that.
No need to lie on me.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only Pol Pot, Pinochet, Trujillo and Somoza were still around . . . how long until the right reveres Assad as a visionary of peace and love?


Assad will be revered by the right about the same time you pull your head out of your ass and shut the fuck up......
In other words NEVER.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, part of your problem is that you project how you would react' what you would do if put in a similar situation, what tactics you would believe proper to employ. That coming entirely from your extremely skewed perspective. That's why you believe some of the crazy conspiracy theories that emanate form the deep right wing fever swamp, you could see yourself do those things if you were on the other side in that position. That has and always will produce a false narrative. Other people don't all see things like you do. aka Only a nutter could believe that people from the left could/would stage a fake mass murder incident just to shift opinion their way. Only nutters think that way.
> 
> Now nutters believe more in murderous dictators than our loyal allies who have fought and died with and for us for generations, sad. I learned about propaganda in Jr High, maybe you should try to learn about it now?


You have to try really hard to post such nonsense...this is special stupid.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Step outta the truck (for once) and say that mister!


Pull your head out (for once) and say something enlightening...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course not, but then again I don't know everything, maybe his detractors were his fathers henchmen, maybe pajama boy wanted to change the direction of his country, my point is you just don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


Yet I am the one on the right side of humanity as you make excuses why lil Kim may have murdered and tortured hundreds of people, some his own relatives and put thousands more in work camps. Nice side you are on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, because that's what I said.
> You just continue to put words in my mouth and make up things that I say, I am pretty clear on my stance and you know that.
> No need to lie on me.


You are a simple subject, easy to read, you are an open book whether that is your intention or not . . . that's why Ricky likes the comfort of the front seat of his truck, he won't be exposed like you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Assad will be revered by the right about the same time you pull your head out of your ass and shut the fuck up......
> In other words NEVER.


Your side already admires Putin and now Kim, Assad is just a short step away.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You have to try really hard to post such nonsense...this is special stupid.


Now you're just feeling inadequate and hurt again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pull your head out (for once) and say something enlightening...


I guarantee you aren't as dense in real life as you are in here, it's not possible. There does that enlighten you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet I am the one on the right side of humanity as you make excuses why lil Kim may have murdered and tortured hundreds of people, some his own relatives and put thousands more in work camps. Nice side you are on.


So you don't know either, that's my point. Just like Trump's collusion, you don't know what you don't know.
Wise up. Dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your side already admires Putin and now Kim, Assad is just a short step away.


Yes, that is exactly what we say all the time.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only Pol Pot, Pinochet, Trujillo and Somoza were still around . . . how long until the right reveres Assad as a visionary of peace and love?


Any of our local loons who do not call t "Commie" after kissing Kim's ass are hypocrites.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Any of our local loons who do not call t "Commie" after kissing Kim's ass are hypocrites.


You are definitely a pinko, not a full commie yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you don't know either, that's my point. Just like Trump's collusion, you don't know what you don't know.
> Wise up. Dummy.


Projecting and making predictions all in one post, good work comrade.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your side already admires Putin and now Kim, Assad is just a short step away.


My side?
I'm all American, football, baseball, body surfing, was in business for nearly thirty years, have great friends & family...my side?
I certainly don't admire any of those assholes - something you apparently have in common with them.
Reload and shoot yourself in the foot again duck.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you're just feeling inadequate and hurt again.


Hmmm.... apparently you're once again talking out your ass and projecting your feelings upon others.
Oddly enough duck, when I do feel down, inadequate if you insist, I just read something you posted and I feel like a genius...
You are incapable of hurting me, although you do garner sadness and pity....


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmmm.... apparently you're once again talking out your ass and projecting your feelings upon others.
> Oddly enough duck, when I do feel down, inadequate if you insist, I just read something you posted and I feel like a genius...
> You are incapable of hurting me, although you do garner sadness and pity....


So then why all the complaints?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See, that's the kicker, when people tout their piety or their insistence thereof the people they associate with and then breach that threshold they set themselves up for a much larger fall and expose themselves as hypocrites.


No the kicker is you're a f'n moron...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> So then why all the complaints?


What complaints?
Facts are complaints?
Pointing out the obvious is a complaint?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guarantee you aren't as dense in real life as you are in here, it's not possible. There does that enlighten you?


Coming from you, it makes me smile
Unfortunately I can't make the same guarantee as you have...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Projecting and making predictions all in one post, good work comrade.


You must be looking in the mirror duck


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What complaints?
> Facts are complaints?
> Pointing out the obvious is a complaint?


Lies and insults are not facts.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Lies and insults are not facts.


What lies?
If I say Harvey Weinstein is a fat ugly smarmy jack ass...you gonna argue the point?
Regarding the "lies", I've invited you many time to list these "lies" & I don't recall seeing a response...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Any of our local loons who do not call t "Commie" after kissing Kim's ass are hypocrites.


Following that line of reasoning...
Reagan must have been a commie...
Wondering, what is it you call Obama after he "kissed" the Ayatollah's ass? Terrorist?


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Following that line of reasoning...
> Reagan must have been a commie...
> Wondering, what is it you call Obama after he "kissed" the Ayatollah's ass? Terrorist?


Looks like you are just fishing.


----------



## espola (Jun 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What lies?
> If I say Harvey Weinstein is a fat ugly smarmy jack ass...you gonna argue the point?
> Regarding the "lies", I've invited you many time to list these "lies" & I don't recall seeing a response...


What name does Harvey Weinstein post here under?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like you are just fishing.


Does it now...?
I was using the same bit of reasoning as you...yes?
It's tough to reason as you do Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 14, 2018)

espola said:


> What name does Harvey Weinstein post here under?


What kind of wine are you drinking tonight?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2018)

The important thing is Trump has conducted himself throughout the US/DPRK summit with historic and unprecedented leadership, diplomacy, protocol and the “American First” doctrine that all objective historians will agree was precisely the tone, demeanor, steady and resolute leadership all great American leaders have demonstrated throughout history.

Whew.  Certainly not like saluting the military general that oversees the genocide of his people, at the command of the communist dictator of his country.

Whew.  Again. 

No direct parallels to the naive actions of Neville Chamberlin in 1938 Nazi Germany as it completed building death camps and systemically exterminated millions of innocent people.  Not akin to meeting Hitler, finding him to be quite charming, then giving Goering a “heil Hitler” salute. 

Whew, again, again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

North Korean women are forced to abort babies that are considered ethnically inferior. And if these babies are born, the newborns are murdered. One woman’s baby born to a Chinese father was taken away in a bucket. The guards said it did not “deserve to live because it was impure.” So why would China feel an obligation to help North Korea?

And so, on this peninsula, we have watched the results of a tragic experiment in a laboratory of history. It is a tale of one people, but two Koreas. One Korea in which the people took control of their lives and their country, and chose a future of freedom and justice, of civilization, and incredible achievement. And another Korea in which leaders imprison their people under the banner of tyranny, fascism, and oppression. The result of this experiment are in, and they are totally conclusive.

North Korea is a country ruled as a cult. At the center of this military cult is a deranged belief in the leader’s destiny to rule as parent protector over a conquered Korean Peninsula and an enslaved Korean people. The more successful South Korea becomes, the more decisively you discredit the dark fantasy at the heart of the Kim regime. In this way, the very existence of a thriving South Korean republic threatens the very survival of the North Korean dictatorship.

This reality – this wonderful place – your success is the greatest cause of anxiety, alarm, and even panic to the North Korean regime. That is why the Kim regime seeks conflict abroad – to distract from total failure that they suffer at home.

All the while, the regime has pursued nuclear weapons with the deluded hope that it could blackmail its way to the ultimate objective. And that objective we are not going to let it have. We are not going to let it have. All of Korea is under that spell, divided in half. South Korea will never allow what’s going on in North Korea to continue to happen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 16, 2018)

*The legitimacy of hypocrisy*
By Gary de Sesa
When President Trump responded to Kim Jong Un's aggressive military behavior with belittling rhetoric, the liberal politicians and media warned that Trump was bringing us to the brink of World War III.

When Trump first announced that a summit was planned for June 12, the same people said he was doing "an end zone dance before he even reached the 50-yard line."

When the summit was canceled by Trump initially, they branded him a failure, yet when the summit was back on to its original date, Trump was "being played."

The same politicians and media who said they would give Trump credit if he could pull off a summit now criticize the summit, complaining that it gave Kim Jong-un legitimacy. North Korea already gained world legitimacy when they were allowed into the Olympic Games earlier this year in Pyeongchang, South Korea, and when Kim Jong-un crossed the DMZ to meet with President Moon of South Korea.

You didn't see the press criticizing the Olympic Committee or President Moon for legitimizing Kim Jong-un. But remember when the liberal politicians and media excoriated Vice President Mike Pence for ignoring Kim Jong-un's sister at the Olympics (not giving North Korea legitimacy) but fawned all over Kim's sister and how she out-classed Pence? Where were their legitimizing concerns then?

And now the people who were "disgusted" seeing the American and North Korean flag flying together at the summit (as they did in the Olympics) are the same people who think it's fine to disrespect the American flag during our national anthem.

There is, however, amidst all this hypocrisy, a consistency: the utter hatred for this president; criticism for _anything _he does; and, ironically enough, the refusal to recognize _him_ as the _legitimate_ president of the United States!

Odd, isn't it, how this hatred comes from the supposed ideology of love, peace, and inclusion? Yeah, well, that's the legitimacy of hypocrisy.

_Image: "The Happy Hypocrite" by William Orpen._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Rival Koreas agree to reunions of war-separated families - AP News - Breaking News
34 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/news/politics-elections/2018/06/22/rival-koreas-agree-to-reunions-of-warseparated-families-n2493391?amp=true&ved=0ahUKEwi40cHIk-fbAhUCI6wKHZAdDxEQqUMILDAB&usg=AOvVaw2sksgs16VMATG1nR0L87UA&ampcf=1


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The legitimacy of hypocrisy*
> By Gary de Sesa
> When President Trump responded to Kim Jong Un's aggressive military behavior with belittling rhetoric, the liberal politicians and media warned that Trump was bringing us to the brink of World War III.
> 
> ...


Any lefty nutters willing to refute this? ...cmon just one


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Any lefty nutters willing to refute this? ...cmon just one


Sucker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Any lefty nutters willing to refute this? ...cmon just one


It just doesn't matter what Trump does, these lying, hypocritical obstructionists will never give him anything.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Sucker.


As expected... Well done!


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> As expected... Well done!


So you knew you were a sucker?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It just doesn't matter what Trump does, these lying, hypocritical obstructionists will never give him anything.


They did the same to Obama . . . wasn't it McConnell that said he was going to make the president a one term POTUS? Old habits are hard to break, maybe he'll get it right this time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They did the same to Obama . . . wasn't it McConnell that said he was going to make the president a one term POTUS? Old habits are hard to break, maybe he'll get it right this time.


Now we are getting somewhere, finally you admit it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2018)

Plutonium production continues as nuclear facilities expand and upgrade, Kim laughs . . . and the Special Counsel investigation continues.


----------



## Booter (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The legitimacy of hypocrisy*
> By Gary de Sesa
> When President Trump responded to Kim Jong Un's aggressive military behavior with belittling rhetoric, the liberal politicians and media warned that Trump was bringing us to the brink of World War III.
> 
> ...



https://nowthisnews.com/videos/poli...tions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Plutonium production continues as nuclear facilities expand and upgrade, Kim laughs . . . and the Special Counsel investigation continues.


You are just bobbing for air at this point today.


----------



## Booter (Jun 27, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Any lefty nutters willing to refute this? ...cmon just one



https://nowthisnews.com/videos/poli...tions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> https://nowthisnews.com/videos/poli...tions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea


I didn't watch the video, but I am sure Obama would have given away the farm as is his specialty.
Obama is/was a little bitch, just like you.
He has no business being in the white house let alone being our president, he hates America and our values, embarrassing all around, especially on the world stage.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> https://nowthisnews.com/videos/poli...tions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea


Anyone still not know what "hypocrite" means?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Anyone still not know what "hypocrite" means?


It must be the fact you people never called out Obama for wanting to talk to north Korea like you are trump, isn't that about right?


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It must be the fact you people never called out Obama for wanting to talk to north Korea like you are trump, isn't that about right?


As you admitted, you didn't watch the video.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> As you admitted, you didn't watch the video.


I always tell the truth, you should try it sometime.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Anyone still not know what "hypocrite" means?


Out of context.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2018)

*hyp·o·crite*
*ˈhipəˌkrit/*
*noun*
*noun: hypocrite; plural noun: hypocrites*
*a person/spola who indulges in hypocrisy.*

*See Spolacrite for an indepth explanation.*

*Spo·la·crite
ˈspo,ləˌkrit/
noun-very nasty Lying noun

also referred to as a " ball thief "
further descriptions can be - filthy filner follower
a liar who lies with lies after having lied about lies
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Out of context.


You are irrelevant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are irrelevant.


Wake up husker, you're dreaming again.
Maybe today will be a better day than yesterday.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 14, 2018)

So where are we again with North Korea?  Last I heard Kim kick Pompano out and seems like he only wants to deal with Trump.  
But then again seeings as last time Trump gave him the carrot, I'd assume the next summit is where Trump shows him the stick.  And that I'd guess is where we get to see if the Kim and Trump are ready to bring NK into the 21st century.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So where are we again with North Korea?


CNN should be able to answer that question for you.  Let us know.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

So to recap where our relationship with NK currently stands...  we've called off all military drills to practice defending the South from North Korean attack... and yet NK continues working on missiles that would let their nukes reach 'merica. 

I thought Trump talked himself up as a first rate negotiator.  Hmm am I alone is thinking we've seen little evidence backing up that claim?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So to recap where our relationship with NK currently stands...  we've called off all military drills to practice defending the South from North Korean attack... and yet NK continues working on missiles that would let their nukes reach 'merica.
> 
> I thought Trump talked himself up as a first rate negotiator.  Hmm am I alone is thinking we've seen little evidence backing up that claim?


Trump is pretty much O'fer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So to recap where our relationship with NK currently stands...  we've called off all military drills to practice defending the South from North Korean attack... and yet NK continues working on missiles that would let their nukes reach 'merica.
> 
> I thought Trump talked himself up as a first rate negotiator.  Hmm am I alone is thinking we've seen little evidence backing up that claim?


We've been conducting military drills to defend the South from North Korean attack for the last 50 years.  Those lessons are not that quickly unlearned.  Don't let your fear and ignorance scare or blind you to how the real world works.  Why all of a sudden are you people now believing what Trump says in regard to "military drills to practice defending the South from North Korean attack"?  You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is pretty much O'fer.


Oh shuddup I'ole, you rotten manapua!!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We've been conducting military drills to defend the South from North Korean attack for the last 50 years.  Those lessons are not that quickly unlearned.  Don't let your fear and ignorance scare or blind you to how the real world works.  Why all of a sudden are you people now believing what Trump says in regard to "military drills to practice defending the South from North Korean attack"?  You people crack me up.


What "you people" do you mean?  There are lots of quotes from top brass I can give you.  But hey, we both know you won't read them or bother to self reflect in the slightest so why bother I say.  

So what's your solution to NK?  More do nothing?  I thought Trump was going to fix this.  Unfortunately desire and ability are two different things..


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh shuddup I'ole, you rotten manapua!!


Name calling and refusing to comment on any topic past blindly agreeing with whatever they say on am radio.  Yawn... your news talk game is weak bubs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What "you people" do you mean?  There are lots of quotes from top brass I can give you.  But hey, we both know you won't read them or bother to self reflect in the slightest so why bother I say.
> 
> So what's your solution to NK?  More do nothing?  I thought Trump was going to fix this.  Unfortunately desire and ability are two different things..


Be patient grasshoppa, at least he is trying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Name calling and refusing to comment on any topic past blindly agreeing with whatever they say on am radio.  Yawn... your news talk game is weak bubs.


Is blindly your word of the day?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is blindly your word of the day?


Seemed like the right word for the job...

So no thoughts of Trump/Putin's love fest in Helsinki?  Man Trump really can't quit him, can he?  I'm surprised you don't have more to say on this.  The right wing think tanks in Washington still aren't sure what to say, so obviously you wouldn't have your own opinion yet I suppose.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What "you people" do you mean?  There are lots of quotes from top brass I can give you.  But hey, we both know you won't read them or bother to self reflect in the slightest so why bother I say.
> 
> So what's your solution to NK?  More do nothing?  I thought Trump was going to fix this.  Unfortunately desire and ability are two different things..


Still nothing from Bruddah?  Come on buddy... military talk is the only thing you're interesting to talk to about.  The Trump guys will still love you even if you point out his actions so far are looking really clueless for a guy who demands a military parade in his own honor?


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still nothing from Bruddah?  Come on buddy... military talk is the only thing you're interesting to talk to about.  The Trump guys will still love you even if you point out his actions so far are looking really clueless for a guy who demands a military parade in his own honor?


I forgot about that parade.  Maybe if we hustle up the demise of t we can save a little more money,


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What "you people" do you mean?  There are lots of quotes from top brass I can give you.  But hey, we both know you won't read them or bother to self reflect in the slightest so why bother I say.
> 
> So what's your solution to NK?  More do nothing?  I thought Trump was going to fix this.  Unfortunately desire and ability are two different things..


You sheeple.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Still nothing from Bruddah?  Come on buddy... military talk is the only thing you're interesting to talk to about.  The Trump guys will still love you even if you point out his actions so far are looking really clueless for a guy who demands a military parade in his own honor?


Still nothing but parrot garble..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Seemed like the right word for the job...
> 
> So no thoughts of Trump/Putin's love fest in Helsinki?  Man Trump really can't quit him, can he?  I'm surprised you don't have more to say on this.  The right wing think tanks in Washington still aren't sure what to say, so obviously you wouldn't have your own opinion yet I suppose.


I will let you know tonight after I watch it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What "you people" do you mean?  There are lots of quotes from top brass I can give you.  But hey, we both know you won't read them or bother to self reflect in the slightest so why bother I say.
> 
> So what's your solution to NK?  More do nothing?  I thought Trump was going to fix this.  Unfortunately desire and ability are two different things..


When did NK get nuclear weapons?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did NK get nuclear weapons?


Regardless of who I say, how do you see it effecting your answer to the question of Trumps negotiating skills? 
And also I have to wonder.  Do you think Trump is a skilled negotiator Joe?  What would you point to as the biggest deal he's negotiated since coming to office?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Regardless of who I say, how do you see it effecting your answer to the question of Trumps negotiating skills?
> And also I have to wonder.  Do you think Trump is a skilled negotiator Joe?  What would you point to as the biggest deal he's negotiated since coming to office?


I never really thought about it, maybe taxes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Seemed like the right word for the job...
> 
> So no thoughts of Trump/Putin's love fest in Helsinki?  Man Trump really can't quit him, can he?  I'm surprised you don't have more to say on this.  The right wing think tanks in Washington still aren't sure what to say, so obviously you wouldn't have your own opinion yet I suppose.


On The Laura Ingraham Show she was talking about inappropriate cartoons lampooning Trump, mean articles from leftist media outlets and had a presidential expert talking about past presidents bad summit results. Funny thing was, the presidential expert, ripped Trump a new one by explaining how many things he got wrong while looking through the lens of Ronald Reagan's experiences, starting with the Goldwater speech on through his presidency. It was obvious Ingraham realized her usual audience wouldn't see that and would just feel the whataboutism was enough to exonerate Trump's weak, treasonous performance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When did NK get nuclear weapons?


How many times have they lied to us? . . . but this time will be different, "MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I never really thought about it, maybe taxes.


Paul Ryan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On The Laura Ingraham Show she was talking about inappropriate cartoons lampooning Trump, mean articles from leftist media outlets and had a presidential expert talking about past presidents bad summit results. Funny thing was, the presidential expert, ripped Trump a new one by explaining how many things he got wrong while looking through the lens of Ronald Reagan's experiences, starting with the Goldwater speech on through his presidency. It was obvious Ingraham realized her usual audience wouldn't see that and would just feel the whataboutism was enough to exonerate Trump's weak, treasonous performance.


How many things did the expert say Trump got wrong?  Name three.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times have they lied to us? . . . but this time will be different, "MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!"


Nice dodging the question again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> On The Laura Ingraham Show she was talking about inappropriate cartoons lampooning Trump, mean articles from leftist media outlets and had a presidential expert talking about past presidents bad summit results. Funny thing was, the presidential expert, ripped Trump a new one by explaining how many things he got wrong while looking through the lens of Ronald Reagan's experiences, starting with the Goldwater speech on through his presidency. It was obvious Ingraham realized her usual audience wouldn't see that and would just feel the whataboutism was enough to exonerate Trump's weak, treasonous performance.


Are we at war with Russia?
Then Stfu.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many times have they lied to us? . . . but this time will be different, "MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!"


I guess that's an answer.
Have you heard anything from south korea about getting bombed lately?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess that's an answer.
> Have you heard anything from south korea about getting bombed lately?


I would say well NK has restarted work on developing missiles that could carry/deliver the nukes they've developed as far as San Diego or Los Angeles.  So no, it seems NK is no longer focused on threatening to bomb Seoul.  

Not sure how or why this makes you feel safer?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would say well NK has restarted work on developing missiles that could carry/deliver the nukes they've developed as far as San Diego or Los Angeles.  So no, it seems NK is no longer focused on threatening to bomb Seoul.
> 
> Not sure how or why this makes you feel safer?


Kim doesn't want to mess up South Korea.  He wants to own South Korea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

Just wondering,


tenacious said:


> I would say well NK has restarted work on developing missiles that could carry/deliver the nukes they've developed as far as San Diego or Los Angeles.  So no, it seems NK is no longer focused on threatening to bomb Seoul.
> 
> Not sure how or why this makes you feel safer?


 A month or so ago we were preparing for nuclear war.
Haven't heard the alarmists for a while.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wondering,
> 
> A month or so ago we were preparing for nuclear war.
> Haven't heard the alarmists for a while.


A month ago I think you mean Trump was saying his button was bigger.  Now satellite photos show us NK hasn't slowed their weapons development program.  

Seems to me, aside from Trump agreeing to stop military coordination drills with SK (weakening our position mind you)- not much has really changed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> A month ago I think you mean Trump was saying his button was bigger.  Now satellite photos show us NK hasn't slowed their weapons development program.
> 
> Seems to me, aside from Trump agreeing to stop military coordination drills with SK (weakening our position mind you)- not much has really changed.


Seems to me much different.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I would say well NK has restarted work on developing missiles that could carry/deliver the nukes they've developed as far as San Diego or Los Angeles.


He turned the nuke assembling line back on?  Lol!!  Where do they get you people from?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

espola said:


> Kim doesn't want to mess up South Korea.  He wants to own South Korea.


Like Maduro owns Venezuela.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He turned the nuke assembling line back on?  Lol!!  Where do they get you people from?


Well hopefully I've have woken the sleeping global strategy savant.  Break it down for us bubs.  
I'm open to being amazed by how much you know and can speak on the subject...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well hopefully I've have woken the sleeping global strategy savant.  Break it down for us bubs.
> I'm open to being amazed by how much you know and can speak on the subject...


You won’t be amazed.  You’re not cleared to know what I know.   I’ll leave the movement of classified information on an unsecured server to your next POTUS candidate.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You won’t be amazed.  You’re not cleared to know what I know.   I’ll leave the movement of classified information on an unsecured server to your next POTUS candidate.


Oh right... you've got a top government security clearance.  So you get to see the secret memo full of Trumps victories that are classified.  What a shame for the rest of us.  Because I'd sure like to hear that list.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... you've got a top government security clearance.  So you get to see the secret memo full of Trumps victories that are classified.  What a shame for the rest of us.  Because I'd sure like to hear that list.


Even I'm cleared to give you the memo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... you've got a top government security clearance.  So you get to see the secret memo full of Trumps victories that are classified.


No I didn't.  I don't have a need to know that information.  I was talking conventional warfare and nuclear weapons in the Region where we've practiced for 50 plus years.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 17, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What a shame for the rest of us.  Because I'd sure like to hear that list.


Turn on CNN.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No I didn't.  I don't have a need to know that information.  I was talking conventional warfare and nuclear weapons in the Region where we've practiced for 50 plus years.


You don't need to know that information... lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You don't need to know that information... lol


Right.  T’s victories are not classified.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Right.  T’s victories are not classified.


You spent more time in here telling us about how much you know about NK.... that it's kinda like you seem to have forgotten to actually add anything to the conversation about NK.  

Kinda seems to be a thing with you bubs.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You won’t be amazed.  You’re not cleared to know what I know.   I’ll leave the movement of classified information on an unsecured server to your next POTUS candidate.


How much classified information do they give to recruiters?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I’ll leave the movement of classified information on an unsecured server to your next POTUS candidate.


 Of course the present occupant of the White House does his business on an unsecured phone and if that isn't enough he will simply invite operatives into the Oval Office and tell them directly what they want to know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> How much classified information do they give to recruiters?


Dizzy's hero Fat Leonard . . .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You spent more time in here telling us about how much you know about NK.... that it's kinda like you seem to have forgotten to actually add anything to the conversation about NK.
> 
> Kinda seems to be a thing with you bubs.


That’s how classified information works.  Hillary was slow to learn that wreckless transmission of classified info. is contrary to good order and discipline and unbecoming the CIC.  The troops that she thought she could lead were not slow to learn the importance of the proper use of classified info. to do their jobs.  You want answers?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Of course the present occupant of the White House does his business on an unsecured phone and if that isn't enough he will simply invite operatives into the Oval Office and tell them directly what they want to know.
> 
> View attachment 2956


You’ve never had a clearance.  Hence your flawed assumptions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy's hero Fat Leonard . . .
> 
> View attachment 2957


Who is that?  Wise guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’ve never had a clearance.  Hence your flawed assumptions.


Those that can, do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those that can, do.


Take note I’ole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> How much classified information do they give to recruiters?


Not much.  I think cooks get more classified info. than recruiters.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not much.  I think cooks get more classified info. than recruiters.


So your clearance lapsed about 40 years ago?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2018)

espola said:


> So your clearance lapsed about 40 years ago?


Yes, but not the knowledge, 25 years ago.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm just not going to let a good thread die...
Has Trump made a comment on NK since it come out they didn't seem to be slowing down of the whole weapons of mass destruction thing?  
Or has be been too busy alienating our allies?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm just not going to let a good thread die...
> Has Trump made a comment on NK since it come out they didn't seem to be slowing down of the whole weapons of mass destruction thing?
> Or has be been too busy alienating our allies?


Is this inner dialogue?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 22, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Is this inner dialogue?


If it were an inner dialogue then how could you quote and respond to it Home Skillet?  
Think of it more like a soliloquy...


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy's hero Fat Leonard . . .
> 
> View attachment 2957



*I think he's your Idol.....more " Projected " Jealousy/Envy from the Rodent....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

North Korean officials skipped out on a planned meeting with U.S. officials to discuss the return of remains belonging to American soldiers killed in the Korean

War, CNN reported Thursday. The meeting was scheduled to be held in the demilitarized zone between North and South Korea, but North Korean officials simply never showed up.

According to a senior U.S. official who spoke with CNN, the North Koreans gave no explanation for their absence.

The snub comes weeks after President Trump bragged at a rally in Duluth, Minnesota that North Korea had already returned the remains of at least 200 U.S. soldiers, and was planning to return more.

“We got back our great fallen heroes, the remains,” he said, declaring his diplomatic summit with North Korean leader Kim Jong Un on June 12 a victory. “In fact, today already 200 have been sent back.”

https://thinkprogress.org/north-korea-hasnt-returned-u-s-soldiers-remains-weeks-after-trump-bragged-it-did-300d61b2ff2b/

In an interview with Fox News’s Bret Baier that aired on Wednesday, Trump made an unusual claim about his request that the remains of those soldiers be returned, if possible.

“One of the things that, really, I’m happy, is that the soldiers that died in Korea, their remains are going to be coming back home,” Trump told Baier. “And we have thousands of people that have asked for that. Thousands and thousands of people. So many people asked for that, when I was on the campaign. I’d say, ‘Wait a minute, I don’t have any relationship.’ But they said, ‘When you can, President, we’d love our son to be brought back home,’ you know, the remains.”

Assuming that the average age of the mothers of service members born in 1934 was between 20 and 29, then, gives us a birth year of 1905 to 1914. Putting them during the 2016 election at between 102 and 111 years old.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/politics/wp/2018/06/14/its-not-very-likely-that-parents-of-korean-war-veterans-asked-trump-to-repatriate-their-children/?utm_term=.cec29f33ec8c


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> North Korean officials skipped out on a planned meeting with U.S. officials to discuss the return of remains belonging to American soldiers killed in the Korean
> 
> War, CNN reported Thursday. The meeting was scheduled to be held in the demilitarized zone between North and South Korea, but North Korean officials simply never showed up.
> 
> ...


Trump seems to have that habit sometimes exhibited by young children that they will tell a little self-serving lie, and then realize that to make it believable they have to raise the stakes a bit, and then so on and so on until it just becomes a comedy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Trump seems to have that habit sometimes exhibited by young children that they will tell a little self-serving lie, and then realize that to make it believable they have to raise the stakes a bit, and then so on and so on until it just becomes a comedy.


Some of believe the Trump narrative and some of us see what actually has happened and prefer to believe that (reality). What a despicable thing to lie about, remains in the way and that he talked to Korean War MIAs parents. Not only the worst person to ever hold the office, but just an overall horrible person.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of believe the Trump narrative and some of us see what actually has happened and prefer to believe that (reality). What a despicable thing to lie about, remains in the way and that he talked to Korean War MIAs parents. Not only the worst person to ever hold the office, but just an overall horrible person.



You live in a Democratic Fantasy Land.....Today your " House of Cards " collapsed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> You live in a Democratic Fantasy Land.....Today your " House of Cards " collapsed.


How's that little man?


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that little man?



Projecting again I see........Your insecurities are boundless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> Projecting again I see........Your insecurities are boundless.


So nothing eh, just wishful thinking on your part? Dream on little man dream on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing eh, just wishful thinking on your part? Dream on little man dream on.


*Satellite images show North Korea has begun dismantling key test site*

By Zachary Cohen, CNN
Updated 7:28 PM ET, Mon July 23, 2018

Washington (CNN)New images published Monday by the prominent monitoring group 38 North indicate North Korea has begun dismantling key facilities at the Sohae Satellite Launching Station -- a move analysts say represents "an important first step towards fulfilling a commitment" made by Kim Jong Un during his summit with President Donald Trump in Singapore.

An analysis of the commercial satellite imagery captured between July 20 and July 22 shows that North Korea has started disassembling parts of its main satellite launch station -- a site that is believed to have played an important role in the development of Pyongyang's intercontinental ballistic missile program.

"Since these facilities are believed to have played an important role in the development of technologies for the North's intercontinental ballistic missile program, these efforts represent a significant confidence-building measure on the part of North Korea," according to 38 North's Joseph Bermudez Jr.
"Most notably, these include the rail-mounted processing building -- where space launch vehicles are assembled before moving them to the launchpad -- and the nearby rocket engine test stand used to develop liquid-fuel engines for ballistic missiles and space launch vehicles."


Both Trump and his secretary of state, Mike Pompeo, have been urging patience since the President held a historic summit with Kim in Singapore last month but the President has privately expressed frustration over the perceived lack of progress in talks, a US official told CNN.

entire article:
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/23/politics/north-korea-satellite-images-38-north-sohae/index.html


----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Satellite images show North Korea has begun dismantling key test site*
> 
> By Zachary Cohen, CNN
> Updated 7:28 PM ET, Mon July 23, 2018
> ...


Right, but we sort of already knew they had over used their test facilities already?  Here's a story from April saying they were going to have to take their nuclear program offline for a while. 

Still at this point, I do give Trump credit for taking a situation that seemed impossible and put it on a new track.  But where does Trump see this going?  Are we still talking de-nuking the entire Korean peninsula?  What does NK have to do to end sanctions?  A lot of unanswered questions. Guess this is the curse of being the President, where solving problems just creates new even more impossible problems for you.  But T knew this was the job...  


*North Korea nuclear test site has collapsed and may be out of action – China study*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/apr/26/north-korea-nuclear-test-site-collapse-may-be-out-of-action-china
Justin McCurry in Tokyo
Thu 26 Apr 2018 02.09 EDT


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Right, but we sort of already knew they had over used their test facilities already?  Here's a story from April saying they were going to have to take their nuclear program offline for a while.
> 
> Still at this point, I do give Trump credit for taking a situation that seemed impossible and put it on a new track.  But where does Trump see this going?  Are we still talking de-nuking the entire Korean peninsula?  What does NK have to do to end sanctions?  A lot of unanswered questions. Guess this is the curse of being the President, where solving problems just creates new even more impossible problems for you.  But T knew this was the job...
> 
> ...


 But he was so sure about this one. Now it turns out they are simply cleaning up already damaged facilities. Sounds like the test site that had already caved in that they decommissioned and made a todo about. Rats!


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But he was so sure about this one. Now it turns out they are simply cleaning up already damaged facilities. Sounds like the test site that had already caved in that they decommissioned and made a todo about. Rats!


Kim played t like a balloon clown plays a kindergarten class.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

espola said:


> Kim played t like a balloon clown plays a kindergarten class.


Trump should be centured, then put on a long time out.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But he was so sure about this one. Now it turns out they are simply cleaning up already damaged facilities. Sounds like the test site that had already caved in that they decommissioned and made a todo about. Rats!


I love the smell of napalmed lion fur in the morning.  Smells like victory.


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing eh, just wishful thinking on your part? Dream on little man dream on.


Good Grief....how tall are you 5'5" or something....you have vertical jealousy issues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> Good Grief....how tall are you 5'5" or something....you have vertical jealousy issues.


Your issues with being vertically challenged (mentally, if not physically) are all yours hombrecito.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Right, but we sort of already knew they had over used their test facilities already?  Here's a story from April saying they were going to have to take their nuclear program offline for a while.
> 
> Still at this point, I do give Trump credit for taking a situation that seemed impossible and put it on a new track.  But where does Trump see this going?  Are we still talking de-nuking the entire Korean peninsula?  What does NK have to do to end sanctions?  A lot of unanswered questions. Guess this is the curse of being the President, where solving problems just creates new even more impossible problems for you.  But T knew this was the job...
> 
> ...


Patience grasshopper....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 24, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I love the smell of napalmed lion fur in the morning.  Smells like victory.


I just report what CNN is broadcasting...
CNN reported it ...you telling me it's fake news?
What you smell is not napalm, perhaps it's just more bull shit from CNN.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I just report what CNN is broadcasting...
> CNN reported it ...you telling me it's fake news?
> What you smell is not napalm, perhaps it's just more bull shit from CNN.


How many times did you "report" it?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your issues with being vertically challenged (mentally, if not physically) are all yours hombrecito.



That's funny ....." Little Man " in Spanish.

Now your acting like a little bitch with issues.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Kim played t like a balloon clown plays a kindergarten class.


So the great Singapore summit 'nothingburger'...has led to North Korea quietly dismantling its arsenal
JULY 24, 2018
Peace is breaking out on North Korea, throwing another leftist-NeverTrump trope out the window.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/so_the_great_summit_nothingburger__has_led_to_north_korea_quietly_dismantling_its_arsenal_.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So the great Singapore summit 'nothingburger'...has led to North Korea quietly dismantling its arsenal
> JULY 24, 2018
> Peace is breaking out on North Korea, throwing another leftist-NeverTrump trope out the window.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2018/07/so_the_great_summit_nothingburger__has_led_to_north_korea_quietly_dismantling_its_arsenal_.html


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


*Foolish " Little " Idiot.....Go read some real News.*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Foolish " Little " Idiot.....Go read some real News.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That's a test site, they don't need to do any more tests now do they?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's a test site, they don't need to do any more tests now do they?


Why would they?
They have you people working on the inside for nuthin.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's a test site, they don't need to do any more tests now do they?


*You're quite the Foolish Idiot.....*
*Nah.....you never test after the prototype or for further development.*

*Dude.....you're in need of some basic Logic and reasoning skills.....*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some of believe the Trump narrative and some of us see what actually has happened and prefer to believe that (reality). What a despicable thing to lie about, remains in the way and that he talked to Korean War MIAs parents. Not only the worst person to ever hold the office, but just an overall horrible person.


Whoops...stupid as usual.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2018/07/26/world/asia/us-korea-war-remains.amp.html


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Whoops...stupid as usual.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2018/07/26/world/asia/us-korea-war-remains.amp.html


Are those the remains that t promised the parents that he would retrieve for them?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Are those the remains that t promised the parents that he would retrieve for them?


I don't know... I'm not forensic scientist...you?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> Are those the remains that t promised the parents that he would retrieve for them?


PYEONGTAEK, South Korea — Remains believed to be those of about 50 American servicemen were flown out of North Korea on Friday, the first visible result of President Trump’s efforts to bring the American war dead home 65 years after the end of combat in the Korean War.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/26/world/asia/us-korea-war-remains.html


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> PYEONGTAEK, South Korea — Remains believed to be those of about 50 American servicemen were flown out of North Korea on Friday, the first visible result of President Trump’s efforts to bring the American war dead home 65 years after the end of combat in the Korean War.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/26/world/asia/us-korea-war-remains.html


So you believed t when he said talking to the parents of the missing men was what inspired him to ask for their remains.


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I don't know... I'm not forensic scientist...you?


No, but I can add and subtract.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> So you believed t when he said talking to the parents of the missing men was what inspired him to ask for their remains.


I don't care.
The remains are coming home after a long long time.
That's all that really matters.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 26, 2018)

espola said:


> No, but I can add and subtract.


I'm sure you can... What is 0-0?


----------



## espola (Jul 26, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I'm sure you can... What is 0-0?


I was thinking more like 2018- 1953 = 65.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> I was thinking more like 2018- 1953 = 65.


So you can't do my math problem I gave you? Oh boy you're worse than I thought.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I'm sure you can... What is 0-0?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> So you can't do my math problem I gave you? Oh boy you're worse than I thought.


Do  I have to explain it as if you were a third grader?  1953 was the ceasefire in the Korean War, the last year that an American soldier's remains would have gone missing.  Therefore, any parent of those soldiers would now be 65 years older than they were then.  If we assume that the age of such a parent would be about 40 or more in 1953, then the parents t spoke with, and to whom he promised to repatriate the remains, would be about 105 now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do  I have to explain it as if you were a third grader?  1953 was the ceasefire in the Korean War, the last year that an American soldier's remains would have gone missing.  Therefore, any parent of those soldiers would now be 65 years older than they were then.  If we assume that the age of such a parent would be about 40 or more in 1953, then the parents t spoke with, and to whom he promised to repatriate the remains, would be about 105 now.


Good to see you put your partisan bias aside and welcome home our heroes.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do  I have to explain it as if you were a third grader?  1953 was the ceasefire in the Korean War, the last year that an American soldier's remains would have gone missing.  Therefore, any parent of those soldiers would now be 65 years older than they were then.  If we assume that the age of such a parent would be about 40 or more in 1953, then the parents t spoke with, and to whom he promised to repatriate the remains, would be about 105 now.


Thanks for the history lesson that I didn't ask for. 

Now 0-0 is?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good to see you put your partisan bias aside and welcome home our heroes.


Mathematics has no bias.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Thanks for the history lesson that I didn't ask for.
> 
> Now 0-0 is?


... the limit of your mathematical ability?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why would they?
> They have you people working on the inside for nuthin.


Nice attempt at a, "I know you are but what am I?" deflection. Rudimentary, Propaganda 101 first day stuff, but good work comrade . . . now on to lesson II.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't care.
> The remains are coming home after a long long time.
> That's all that really matters.


I clicked agree as ultimately you are correct and I'm sure E would agree. What E was pointing out is yet another example of the insanity and volume of lies Trump spews that make no sense at all. That to which you cast a blind eye. When it does come to something of actual importance will we, will the world believe him?


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2018)

Some background --

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-northkorea-usa-remains-explainer/recovery-of-us-troops-remains-in-north-korea-complicated-by-cash-politics-idUSKBN1KE12R


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> ... the limit of your mathematical ability?


Checkmate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I clicked agree as ultimately you are correct and I'm sure E would agree. What E was pointing out is yet another example of the insanity and volume of lies Trump spews that make no sense at all. That to which you cast a blind eye. When it does come to something of actual importance will we, will the world believe him?


Did I not just tell you Trump is a buffoon.
That many times he leaves me scratching my head in wonder...
Because I don't go hyper jackass, doesn't mean I cast a blind eye...
I find it amusing that some get their panties all twisted into a wad. It won't change a thing.
Folks should get over it, quite generalizing and categorizing your neighbors because they happen to disagree with your point of view.
There are those that argue President Obama lacked credibility - see Crimea, Libya, & the Arab summer among other things.
We survived . We will survive Trump. Couple more SCOTUS picks and he can go...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Did I not just tell you Trump is a buffoon.
> That many times he leaves me scratching my head in wonder...
> Because I don't go hyper jackass, doesn't mean I cast a blind eye...
> I find it amusing that some get their panties all twisted into a wad. It won't change a thing.
> ...


Just helping you understand the context, something you often overlook and in that case apparently did once again.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Mathematics has no bias.


*You never made it to statistics did you......oh my poor Spola Henry...*
*He Lied again....*


*Hmmmmm......" estimator ".*

" An estimator or decision rule with zero bias is called *unbiased*. 
Otherwise the estimator is said to be *biased "*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You never made it to statistics did you......oh my poor Spola Henry...*
> *He Lied again....*
> 
> 
> ...


Any language, including mathematics, have built in bias.
Design is not attained by any human without bias.
Mathematics is a language designed by humanity.

Im impressed with your ability to reason.
Waxing philosophical is a hobby us plumbers come by naturally.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just helping you understand the context, something you often overlook and in that case apparently did once again.


Great example of Daffy removing all doubt....

Now shut the fuck up duck...my way of helping you understand "the context"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Great example of Daffy removing all doubt....
> 
> Now shut the fuck up duck...my way of helping you understand "the context"


Keep running, running hard, you may get to what you're after.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Any language, including mathematics, have built in bias.
> Design is not attained by any human without bias.
> Mathematics is a language designed by humanity.
> 
> ...


We are all impressed that nono can reason, at all, and form his ideas in something resembling sentences. His caretakers must be proud.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Any language, including mathematics, have built in bias.
> Design is not attained by any human without bias.
> Mathematics is a language designed by humanity.
> 
> ...


Mathematics is biased toward the truth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Keep running, running hard, you may get to what you're after.


Projecting again...pathetic...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Mathematics is biased toward the truth.


That's rather priggish of you.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Mathematics is biased toward the truth.


You're a linear, "process" mind.
I dont expect you to grasp anything on the philosophical level.
Probably why you have a retarded sense of humor.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're a linear, "process" mind.
> I dont expect you to grasp anything on the philosophical level.
> Probably why you have a retarded sense of humor.


https://www.khanacademy.org/math/cc-fifth-grade-math/cc-5th-arith-operations


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2018)

espola said:


> https://www.khanacademy.org/math/cc-fifth-grade-math/cc-5th-arith-operations


Goo -goo-gaa-gaa.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Mathematics is biased toward the truth.


When one doesn't understand those things one tends to be afraid of those things.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Any language, including mathematics, have built in bias.
> Design is not attained by any human without bias.
> Mathematics is a language designed by humanity.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you've discovered post modern criticism, but mathematics is a language and therefore must have a built is bias?  lol

That doesn't even make any sense.  For example what's the bias in 1+1 =2?  I'd be interested in you showing me how language, or how bias makes this untrue?

Even in imaginary worlds, where there are aliens who don't talk.  Seems to me 1+1+2 would be true in all instances in that other world too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Congratulations, you've discovered post modern criticism, but mathematics is a language and therefore must have a built is bias?  lol
> 
> That doesn't even make any sense.  For example what's the bias in 1+1 =2?  I'd be interested in you showing me how language, or how bias makes this untrue?
> 
> Even in imaginary worlds, where there are aliens who don't talk.  Seems to me 1+1+2 would be true in all instances in that other world too.


Not in nutterville Mister! All of that highbrow BS is just fake news in nutterville! Like the song said, "We don't need no education"!


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Congratulations, you've discovered post modern criticism, but mathematics is a language and therefore must have a built is bias?  lol
> 
> That doesn't even make any sense.  For example what's the bias in 1+1 =2?  I'd be interested in you showing me how language, or how bias makes this untrue?
> 
> Even in imaginary worlds, where there are aliens who don't talk.  Seems to me 1+1+2 would be true in all instances in that other world too.


Now that Fermat's Last Theorem has been proven, there is not much at the frontier of mathematics that could easily be explained to the successful 6th-grade arithmetic student.  Let's just lay out Gödel's Hypothesis - No mathematical system can be both consistent and complete, usually demonstrated for 6th graders with statements like "This statement is false".  If it is true, it is false, and if false, it is true, so it opens the vault door to a view of the battle between consistency and completeness.  BTW, don't bring that up in the middle of explaining the arithmetic that resulted in your presence at an IRS audit - they have no sense of humor.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

espola said:


> Now that Fermat's Last Theorem has been proven, there is not much at the frontier of mathematics that could easily be explained to the successful 6th-grade arithmetic student.  Let's just lay out Gödel's Hypothesis - No mathematical system can be both consistent and complete, usually demonstrated for 6th graders with statements like "This statement is false".  If it is true, it is false, and if false, it is true, so it opens the vault door to a view of the battle between consistency and completeness.  BTW, don't bring that up in the middle of explaining the arithmetic that resulted in your presence at an IRS audit - they have no sense of humor.


Well you lost me at "Fermat's Last Theorem."  But I'm sure if I were smart enough to understand I would agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well you lost me at "Fermat's Last Theorem."  But I'm sure if I were smart enough to understand I would agree.


IF?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IF?


Yea I said if.
Let me guess, you don't like those big letter words.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Yea I said if.
> Let me guess, you don't like those big letter words.


You sell yourself short in comparison to E-liar.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 4, 2018)

Well isn't that sweet.  

If I didn't also just read in every major newspaper that NK had continued clandestinely on their nuke program after Kim and Trumps "sit down"- I would almost think the whole Korea Conflict had been solved.  



> *TRUMP THANKS NORTH KOREA’S KIM JONG UN FOR HIS ‘NICE LETTER’ AND HOPES TO SEE HIM SOON*
> https://www.newsweek.com/trump-thanks-north-korea-kim-jong-un-nice-letter-hopes-see-him-soon-1053561
> 
> n a late-night tweet, U.S. President Donald Trump thanked Kim Jong Un for returning what are believed to be the remains of American soldiers killed in the Korean War.
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well isn't that sweet.
> 
> If I didn't also just read in every major newspaper that NK had continued clandestinely on their nuke program after Kim and Trumps "sit down"- I would almost think the whole Korea Conflict had been solved.


I would almost think that you were thinking.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I would almost think that you were thinking.


Womp womp...


----------



## nononono (Aug 8, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Congratulations, you've discovered post modern criticism, but mathematics is a language and therefore must have a built is bias?  lol
> 
> That doesn't even make any sense.  For example what's the bias in 1+1 =2?  I'd be interested in you showing me how language, or how bias makes this untrue?
> *The above sentences by Mr Turd is an expose on his/her/" they " 's stupidity.....*
> ...



*You never took Calculus did you, you're trying to argue about something to*
*which you have NO knowledge. *
*I posted the bias Mr Turd.....*

*Mathematics IS a language between mathematicians Mr Turd and I posted the Bias Mr Turd.*

*" Aliens "....they cross our borders.*

*Intelligent life forms beyond this planet that visit here most likely*
*view you with as a red circle with a line across it.....*

*" Do not interact, harmful to their mental stability " are the instructions below your*
*image.......*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 21, 2018)

So were are things with regard to NK these days?  Anyone have the slightest idea?


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

tenacious said:


> So were are things with regard to NK these days?  Anyone have the slightest idea?


They are improving their weapons and delivery systems.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pukkuksong-1


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2018)

Is the New York Times considered a reputable source?

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/world/asia/north-korea-dismantling-missile-facilities.html


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Is the New York Times considered a reputable source?


Founded in 1851, still the major national newspaper of record, and the paper has won 125 Pulitzer Prizes.  Seems like a reputable source for accurate reporting, to any rational and reasonable person of average intelligence. 

Unless you have an ulterior motive to seek to discredit it’s record of 167 years of reporting truth to power.  

At least one person in this country presently has a personal vendetta to seek to undermine the paper’s credibility due to so many accurate yet humiliating stories exposing his criminal enterprises.  Surely you’re not supportive of such an ongoing effort, true?


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Is the New York Times considered a reputable source?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/23/world/asia/north-korea-dismantling-missile-facilities.html


The NYT article is discussing a report by another source --

The North Koreans have started taking apart the engine test stand at the Sohae Satellite Launching Station, said Joseph S. Bermudez Jr., an expert on North Korea’s weapons programs, in a report published on Monday on the website 38 North. The dismantling work probably began sometime within the last two weeks, he said.​Unless you have something to show that indicates the NYT didn't understand or lied about the 38 North article, yes, they are still a reputable source.  The question you should have asked, if you had read and understood the article, is whether 38 North is a reputable source.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> The NYT article is discussing a report by another source --
> 
> The North Koreans have started taking apart the engine test stand at the Sohae Satellite Launching Station, said Joseph S. Bermudez Jr., an expert on North Korea’s weapons programs, in a report published on Monday on the website 38 North. The dismantling work probably began sometime within the last two weeks, he said.​Unless you have something to show that indicates the NYT didn't understand or lied about the 38 North article, yes, they are still a reputable source.  The question you should have asked, if you had read and understood the article, is whether 38 North is a reputable source.


So you don't believe the NYT vetted this article? You believe that they are careless like that?

You amuse me when you talk out of both ends..


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Founded in 1851, still the major national newspaper of record, and the paper has won 125 Pulitzer Prizes.  Seems like a reputable source for accurate reporting, to any rational and reasonable person of average intelligence.
> 
> Unless you have an ulterior motive to seek to discredit it’s record of 167 years of reporting truth to power.
> 
> At least one person in this country presently has a personal vendetta to seek to undermine the paper’s credibility due to so many accurate yet humiliating stories exposing his criminal enterprises.  Surely you’re not supportive of such an ongoing effort, true?


So then the article that they posted would be considered a solid, truthful piece. 

Thanks for clarifying and confirming this. And Rat... thanks for agreeing as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Founded in 1851, still the major national newspaper of record, and the paper has won 125 Pulitzer Prizes.  Seems like a reputable source for accurate reporting, to any rational and reasonable person of average intelligence.
> 
> Unless you have an ulterior motive to seek to discredit it’s record of 167 years of reporting truth to power.
> 
> At least one person in this country presently has a personal vendetta to seek to undermine the paper’s credibility due to so many accurate yet humiliating stories exposing his criminal enterprises.  Surely you’re not supportive of such an ongoing effort, true?


Oh my.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Founded in 1851, still the major national newspaper of record, and the paper has won 125 Pulitzer Prizes.  Seems like a reputable source for accurate reporting, to any rational and reasonable person of average intelligence.
> 
> Unless you have an ulterior motive to seek to discredit it’s record of 167 years of reporting truth to power.
> 
> At least one person in this country presently has a personal vendetta to seek to undermine the paper’s credibility due to so many accurate yet humiliating stories exposing his criminal enterprises.  Surely you’re not supportive of such an ongoing effort, true?


You mean truth to republicans, NYT is just a liberal asslicking organization, just ask Obama.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean truth to republicans, NYT is just a liberal asslicking organization, just ask Obama.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 22, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So you don't believe the NYT vetted this article? You believe that they are careless like that?
> 
> You amuse me when you talk out of both ends..


They wrote about an article in another publication that focuses on matters involving the two Koreas.  The NYT article was a truthful and accurate description of the 38 North article, and the 38 North article reported facts (the apparent dismantling of the NK rocket test site) that were verified by other sources.  Should NYT have ignored that article and the vetted facts in it? 

What's your point?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> They wrote about an article in another publication that focuses on matters involving the two Koreas.  The NYT article was a truthful and accurate description of the 38 North article, and the 38 North article reported facts (the apparent dismantling of the NK rocket test site) that were verified by other sources.  Should NYT have ignored that article and the vetted facts in it?
> 
> What's your point?


Are you trying to talk in circles again? Are you really that much of an idiot? 

Thanks for making my point...


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you trying to talk in circles again? Are you really that much of an idiot?
> 
> Thanks for making my point...


So why did you bring up the NYT aarticle?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> So why did you bring up the NYT aarticle?


What's an aarticle Mr Grammar?


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What's an aarticle Mr Grammar?


So why did you bring up the NYT article?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> So why did you bring up the NYT article?


I thought you were smart? Guess not if you can't figure that one out..


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> So why did you bring up the NYT article?


But try to go back and read the thread...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> So why did you bring up the NYT article?


Did you read your post just before mine yet? 

Please try to keep up. I know your old so I can post slower for you if it helps...


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I thought you were smart? Guess not if you can't figure that one out..


Have you decided whether or not you trust the reporting of the NY Times?  It seems you are on both sides of that question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Have you decided whether or not you trust the reporting of the NY Times?  It seems you are on both sides of that question.


Keep trying Sunshine... just try reading the post. It's not like it's encrypted.  While you're at it, clue TD in on how to do that as well since you two represent "everyone".


----------



## espola (Aug 22, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep trying Sunshine... just try reading the post. It's not like it's encrypted.  While you're at it, clue TD in on how to do that as well since you two represent "everyone".


Do you trust the reporting of NYT or not?


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Founded in 1851, still the major national newspaper of record, and the paper has won 125 Pulitzer Prizes.  Seems like a reputable source for accurate reporting, to any rational and reasonable person of average intelligence.
> 
> Unless you have an ulterior motive to seek to discredit it’s record of 167 years of reporting truth to power.
> 
> At least one person in this country presently has a personal vendetta to seek to undermine the paper’s credibility due to so many accurate yet humiliating stories exposing his criminal enterprises.  Surely you’re not supportive of such an ongoing effort, true?



*NOTHING accurate comes from the NYT.....NOTHING.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you trust the reporting of NYT or not?


Did you find it or not?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you trust the reporting of NYT or not?


Obviously you trust the NYY so by extension you trust they vetted the "article" in question.

 So when they post an a piece that states that North Korea is dismantling a missiles facility it must be true because the NYT posted it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2018)

https://www.statista.com/statistics/875181/accuracy-perceptions-new-york-times/


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 24, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Obviously you trust the NYY so by extension you trust they vetted the "article" in question.
> 
> So when they post an a piece that states that North Korea is dismantling a missiles facility it must be true because the NYT posted it.


@espola

Another tactic of yours? Hide when you can't answer...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *NOTHING accurate comes from the NYT.....NOTHING.*


The spelling and grammar is ok, and they almost always get the date right.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you trust the reporting of NYT or not?


*Damn knucklehead, after four times of having their noses*
*rubbed in it even my dogs know what's being implied......*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *NOTHING accurate comes from the NYT.....NOTHING.*


Absolutely.  They published a completely fabricated fictional set of stories, historically called the “Pentagon Papers” that were proven to be a complete fraud.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Damn knucklehead, after four times of having their noses*
> *rubbed in it even my dogs know what's being implied......*


Ah.  So maybe your avatar is not based on a pedophilia Japanese cross-dressing anime series.  It’s based on your cruelty to your animals by pressing their poop into their noses while saying “no” four times. 

Thus your constant references to excrement.  It’s all unraveling for you this week.  “ SAD  !!! ”


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2018)

*Wow.....The Fat Slob Bob just expressed his affinity for *
*two Asian subcultures of a very disgusting variety....*

*The fat old pasty has moved from the Reno subculture to Asian..*
*What's next Bob.....HRC's NXIVM....*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 26, 2018)

I will admit, in not sure where things go with NK.  At this point going on the offensive isn't a good option because they have South Korea as a hostage.  
Likewise it will be tough to hit them with sanctions, if China doesn't play along.  And it's hard to see China playing along in a trade war.  

It will be interesting to see Trumps next move, as from what I see we really don't have any good options.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I will admit, in not sure where things go with NK.  At this point going on the offensive isn't a good option because they have South Korea as a hostage.
> Likewise it will be tough to hit them with sanctions, if China doesn't play along.  And it's hard to see China playing along in a trade war.
> 
> It will be interesting to see Trumps next move, as from what I see we really don't have any good options.


Backed into a corner by his own great negotiating skills and lack of historical reference.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 16, 2018)

The point of course being that if we attack the Rocket Man, we will have to get all the wives and soldiers kids of the US soldiers living in South Korea out first.
Idk if I believe Trump or any President would make the first move there?  Just too costly when sanctions have already proven effective.  But of course without China of board, sanctions would have no teeth.  



> *Graham: Trump came 'really close' to moving U.S. dependents out of South Korea*
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/09/16/trump-south-korea-dependents-graham-825858
> 
> Sen. Lindsey Graham confirmed on Sunday “there was a point in time” when he and President Donald Trump seriously discussed pulling U.S. military dependents out of South Korea — a move that would have been widely seen as a precursor to military action on the peninsula.
> ...


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The point of course being that if we attack the Rocket Man, we will have to get all the wives and soldiers kids of the US soldiers living in South Korea out first.
> Idk if I believe Trump or any President would make the first move there?  Just too costly when sanctions have already proven effective.  But of course without China of board, sanctions would have no teeth.



*And your point is........ha...you have no point.*


----------

